# Наше творчество > Проза >  Тема на один день

## Валерьевна

_Иногда, бывает Вас сегодня очень волнует какая-то тема, хочется поговорить, рассказать, написать. А на завтра - это уже проходит... И волнует совершенно другое. Пишу о сегоднешнем...._

*СПАСИБО ПРАЗДНИК, ЧТО ТЫ ЕСТЬ.*

        Вот и прошёл долгожданный Международный Женский День – 8 Марта. 
Идея чествовать женщин не вызывает никаких возражений. Правда, дата, как утверждают астрологи,  выбрана не очень благоприятная. В этот день Солнце входит в разрушительный градус Зодиака, который отрицательно влияет на психику.   В нумерологии число 8  тоже привносит элемент неожиданности как положительного, так и отрицательного характера. Ну, им виднее через звёзды....
       Но давайте заглянем в историю этой даты. Начало прошлого века ознаменовала мода на разнообразные манифестации, митинги, демонстрации. И поводов для этого, как вы помните, было множество – годился  любой. Не зря то столетие было не только столетием революционных идей, но и революционных действий. 
      Гениальный предлог лишний раз заявить о нас красивых и «потусоваться» на свежем воздухе в компании единомышленниц предложила бабушка мировой социал-демократии Клара Цеткин. Не давала ей покоя обида за своих соплеменниц на прусского короля, который в разгар революции 1848 года пообещал дать женщинам избирательные права. Но, увы, как свойственно многим мужчинам, слово своё не сдержал. Наверняка он и не думал о серьёзности своих обещаний. Очередной раз женщина была обманута. Вот в память об этом Клара Цеткин в 1910 году предложила назначить Международный Женский День с вытекающими отсюда лозунгами и требованиями об экономическом, социальном и политическом равноправии.
      Идея понравилась, и Европа начала «отрываться» на женских митингах. Только дату никак не могли согласовать. Отмечали как кому удобнее, кто 19 марта, кто 2 марта. Точку в этом разнообразии женских дней поставила Германия в 1914 году. В воскресенье, 9 марта Женский День немцы отметили с небывалым размахом. На следующий год решили повторить. Немцы люди практичные и дабы не отрывать народ от работы, опять было выбрано воскресенье, но оно уже пришлось на 8 число.
     А что же Россия? Она не могла ударить в грязь лицом перед Европой и стала организовывать митинги в первых числах марта. Назывались они в духе того времени «Научные утра по женскому вопросу». Мы тоже люди практичные и поэтому  вход на эти «утренники» был платный – 5 копеек. Это приличная сумма для рабочего человека того времени (вспомните рассказы Аверченко – зарплата была 1 рубль). Но «Утра» собирали полный аншлаг. А как говорят, «что русскому хорошо, то немцу смерть», Европа пошумела, пошумела и угомонилась. А мы до сих пор празднуем, причём в обязательном порядке.
     В 1913 году волна женских митингов докатилась до Нью-Йорка и подняла на своём гребне жёлтые флаги, которыми в экстазе размахивали феминистки. И так как, на мартовских демонстрациях выдвигались требования уровнять женщин в правах с мужчинами, феминистки любили 8 Марта трогательно и нежно. Тогда никому и в голову не приходило поздравлять женщин в этот день именно потому, что они женщины. 
    Шли годы, крутилась карусель революций, сменяя менталитеты и промывая нам мозги, а Восьмое Марта оставалось неприкосновенным. 
     И в наши дни праздник переродился на столько, что феминистки считают его дискриминацией по половому признаку. Любовь сменилась на ненависть. 
     Можно понять и мужчин, порой раздражающихся по поводу 8 Марта. Ведь нет никакой заслуги в том, что ты родилась женщиной.
Но мы, все женщины России и планеты земля, надеемся, что, признав  Международный Женский День – 8 Марта на официальном уровне, тем самым узаконили хорошую, древнюю традицию, даже потребность, праздновать день женщины – прародительницы всего сущего. 
*С праздником, дорогие ЖЕНЩИНЫ!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> А мы до сих пор празднуем


В 2014 году, сразу же после Олимпиады в Сочи, будем праздновать *столетие* 8 марта!

----------


## Валерьевна

_Вот ещё одна тема. Зашла подруга и, как говориться, ночь пролетела как мгновенье. Остались вопросы, вопросы, вопросы…. _ 
      « …. Свернула. Свернула за угол с мыслью, что он не прав. И кому нужна эта моя мысль. Никому. Только мне. А мне зачем? От неё не легче, не спокойней на душе. И совершенно нет уверенности в том, что права я. Зачем тогда вообще держать такие мысли в голове. Хорошо держать мысли, от которых прибавляется уверенность, что ты не дура, что всё понимаешь и делаешь правильно. Но где взять такие мысли? Нет, их конечно можно найти у философов,  психотерапевтов или, наконец, у своих близких или подруг, как поддержку. Но это уже будут не мои мысли, а значит, не будет и уверенности в них.  
       Завтра он позвонит и что? Что я ему скажу? В очередной раз прощу? В очередной раз попробую понять и принять его игру. И это только потому, что я его люблю. Люблю? А себя, что не люблю? Получается, что нет, ведь каждый раз начинаю играть по его правилам. Покорно исполняю навязанные мне роли – жены, матери его ребёнка, подруги, с которой можно поделиться всем чем угодно и при этом не испытывать чувства стыда. А как же роль любимой, желанной. Почему в фильме нашей семейной жизни она досталась не мне? Может, он посчитал, что я с ней не справлюсь? А может, я и правда не смогла бы с ней справиться. Но ведь он даже не дал мне возможности попробовать? Он сам написал сценарий и заставил меня жить по написанному. Или это мой выбор? Запуталась.
        Я иду к той единственной, которая всегда рядом, всегда поймет, выслушает, к моей маме. Она мне никогда не заменяла подруг, она просто была для меня подругой с детства. В любом возрасте, начиная с самого раннего детства и заканчивая сегодняшним днём, она всегда находила слова утешения в моём маленьком или большом горе, всегда радовалась за меня  и гордилась мной, и всегда помогала мне вернуться в реальность. 
      Дело в том, что я с детства страдала ярким, живым воображением, легко могла уходить в мир грёз, фантазий,  невесомости. Особенно это проявлялось в критические моменты моей жизни, хоть было их не так много, и кому-то они могли показаться совсем не критическими. Но для меня, с моим восприятием и реакцией, это был не просто кризис, это был крах всего моего существования. И каждый раз из опустошающей негативной медитации, сдобренной самыми ужасными ведениями, меня возвращала в реальность мама. 
        Мама. Вот подъезд, в котором она живёт. В окнах нет света. Только звёзды. Нет, звёзды не в окнах, они на небе. Смотрят на меня и говорят: «Ну что, проблемы опять? Опять к МАМЕ?»
      Всё верно. Мамы дома нет, она уже две недели как переехала жить на дачу. За город я не поеду, поздно уже. Остаётся «второе моё я», так называет себя моя хорошая верная подруга. К ней ехать, конечно, далеко, но домой я не вернусь. В квартире он и она. Не смогу ещё раз увидеть их довольные рожи....» 
_Кто лучший советчик в таких ситуациях? К кому бежать с болью? Как пережить эти минуты, часы…. месяцы, годы? С кем????
_

----------


## Валерьевна

Представила себе мысль в «свободном полёте». Пролетающую со свистом, как парашютист в начале прыжка, пока не раскрыт парашют. Она, как и сам прыжок, захватывающая, стремительная, порождающая внутри тебя эйфорию (если мысль светлая), и в тоже время, покалывающая сомнениями, с привкусом ужаса. А вдруг парашют заклинит? А вдруг мысль хороша, но глупа?
           Да, есть в этих состояниях что-то общее. Наверное, то, что и твоя мысль, и твоё тело, в свободном полёте ни за что не цепляются. Ни за облака-иллюзии, ни за прущие навстречу самолёты-законы, ни за пролетающих мимо птиц-усмешек, и, в конечном счёте, ни за торчащие во все стороны ветви молодых и старых деревьев-стереотипов.
        Конечно, бывают моменты, особенно кризисные: не раскрылся парашют, не знаешь, что и подумать. Приходиться хвататься (больше по инерции) и за облака, за самолёты и т.д.  Но в итоге спасают чаще всего не иллюзии и законы, а те самые ветки-стереотипы нашего мышления. Но если для тела, летящего камнем вниз, иногда разрешение кризисной ситуации бывает под вопросом, то, ВОТ ОНО! ОТЛИЧЕЕ мысли в свободном полёте – это её НАПРАВЛЕНИЕ!
     Ведь она может стремительно взлететь ввысь! Мысль Высокого Полёта! 
Пусть кризис, а мы о высоком! 
Пусть и на секунду, но зато ни за что не цепляясь! Уже легче….
Планку той высоты, конечно, каждый ставит себе свою. С годами даже поднимает её, и главное, не ощущает предел той высоты. И, слава Богу, этот предел никто не вправе нам указать. Он наш, единоличный, выстраданный, и поднятый туда, куда нам комфортней. 
А ещё с годами, с опытом, мы учимся удерживать нашу мысль там, на  высоте. И уже желаем не просто свободного полёта, а лёгкого парения на тех высотах. :Ok:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Это конечно тема не на один день. Хотя… их, стариков, прошедших ад войны осталось так мало. Дай Бог, что бы память наша о том через что они прошли, не оборвалась вместе с последним вздохом последнего из них._
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
     На днях вручали медали ветеранам. Пригласили моих деток выступить с поздравительным концертом. Маленький, уютный читальный зал библиотеки. Тесновато, но и ветеранов пришло не много, поместились все,  и ещё осталось место для импровизированной сцены, где и должны выступать мои воспитанники. 
       Да пришло ветеранов совсем немного, очень мало мужчин. Может некоторые  не смогли  прийти, а  некоторые  уже и не дождались этого дня. Кто-то сам дошёл, кого-то привели соседи. Меня поразило и как-то больно зацепило, что рядом с ними не было ни детей, ни внуков. А ВЕДЬ КАКОЕ СОБЫТИЕ! НЕ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ ВРУЧАЮТ МЕДАЛИ! Почему с ними никто не пришёл из родных и близких? Я бы ужом вывернулась, но была бы рядом со своей бабушкой или дедом, да ещё и правнука привела бы с собой. 
        До начала мероприятия ещё минут тридцать, а они уже сидят. Тихонечко так, опершись на костылики, изредка перешёптываясь друг с другом.  Сидят с каким-то потухшим взглядом, совсем не ощущается праздничное настроение. Одеты  все опрятно, видно, что готовились и ждали этого дня. На груди каждого - ордена и медали. Старенькие, тихие люди, стойкие оловянные солдатики. Сидят, застенчиво поглядывая на организаторов, как будто бояться чем-то помешать, напрячь нас своим присутствием. А ведь это всё для них.  Не чувствуют тепла, радости, нужности. Я бы тоже не почувствовала. К нашей администрации, организующей это мероприятие,  у меня много было претензий, но ни о них сейчас.  
      Вижу как неловко этим старым людям. Все чего-то суетятся, бегают, пишут, а они сидят забытые. Тогда я взяла стул, села с ними рядом и стала рассказывать, как детки готовились, старались и очень ждут этого выступления.  Кто-то вспомнил о внуках и правнуках,  какие они все любимые…
    Администрация какая-то безучастная, списки составляет, отмечает пришедших, медали раскладывает, а о стариках забыли. Началось награждение, вышла представитель от администрации, без бумажки двух слов не связать. Всё какие-то ненужные, неловкие паузы. Я уже не выдержала, "помаяковала" ей, мол, закругляй свою инвалидскую речь, чем бекать-мекать. Да разве нельзя найти простых, человеческих слов для этих стариков?  Я вышла, объявила номер своих воспитанников и сказала всё, что хотела, от души, не думая, а чувствуя. Не нужно речи писать. Нужно жить в ситуации и говорить, чувствуя каждое слово, которое хочешь сказать, как чувствуешь боль, даже самую маленькую.
       Закончилось награждение, концерт. Все стали расходиться. Ветераны подходили ко мне и благодарили за деток, за их выступление. (Танцы и песни были простенькие, ничего особенного, детки маленькие). Но эти отважные люди оценили выступление детей выше полученных наград. Мы обнимались и молчали, у каждого ком в горле. Да и слов, кроме СПАСИБО, не нужно было. И я поняла, что наши дети, которых мы растим, воспитываем, и есть для них ГЛАВНАЯ НАГРАДА, которой могло бы и не быть. Вот ради кого они прошли этот ужас войны. Я смотрела в эти бесцветные от старости глаза и еле сдерживалась, что бы не расплакаться. Мои дедушки и бабушки тоже прошли войну, но их  уже нет. И опять заныло сердце. Почему на моём месте не обнимает эту старушку её внучка или внук? ПОЧЕМУ? Как редки для этих стариков такие минуты! И как они благодарны за них нам. Испытываешь стыд за ощущение, что они более благодарны нам, чем мы им ЗА ПОБЕДУ. 
     Я всех ветеранов пригласила к нам на празднование ДНЯ ПОБЕДЫ. 
Но нет уверенности, что придут все, кто был на награждении. 
Или не смогут дойти, или не дождутся этого дня….

----------

Crystal (05.01.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Это конечно тема не на один день


даже и сказать нечего... все сказано
Моя любимая песня 
"Вас все меньше и меньше,
А ведь было вас много.
А ведь было вас столько
Аж ломилась дорога.
Ваши раны болели,
Ваши роты редели, 
Вы солдатское лихо
Вместе с кашею ели..."

----------


## Валерьевна

*МИР МАЛЕНЬКИХ ЖИВОТНЫХ.* 
    Как только начинает теплеть, и солнышко радует, и дождик не огорчает, мои мопсы ужинают на свежем воздухе. У меня маленький частный домик с маленьким неухоженным двориком. Но мопсам то, что надо. Они его уже давно освоили и распределили, если можно так выразиться, территориально комнаты. Спортзал очень маленький, но это не мешает им  носиться, как бешенным. Комната для отдыха, занимает почти весь дворик, так как солнце, на котором они любят греться, имеет привычку перемещаться, и они неукоснительно ползают за ним по большей части двора. Столовая находиться тоже в определённом месте, недалеко от крылечка дома, на травке. Уборной нет, так как ни один воспитанный пёс не позволит себе гадить в собственной квартире. 
      Что бы мои мопсики не превратились в ожиревших мопсяр, кормим мы их один раз, в конце дня, но плотно, по-русски: каша с мясом (сырым). Кормить на улице я вынуждена из-за неопрятности Фредерика (старшОго). Он своим широким языком умудряется раскидывать кашу в радиусе полуметра от миски. Причём именно кашу (я специально наблюдала), а мясо заглатывает как пылесос, по-моему, даже не касаясь его языком, просто как-то втягивает и всё. И как Беатрис (его, очень воспитанная доча) не старается подобрать за ним все крошки, мне всё равно приходиться убирать за его величеством. 
      И вот однажды, совершенно случайно, я обнаружила, что кормлю по-русски не только их. Как всегда, приготовив сытный ужин, я выставляю миски на травку. Фредерик, не спеша двигается в сторону столовой, что у Беатрис  вызывает судорожный протест. Она яростно кидается на отца, хватает его за брылю и начинает оттаскивать назад, мол, пропусти даму сначала. Но Федя прёт, как танк и Бетюха, повиснув на нем, благополучно доезжает до своей тарелки. И такой вариант повторяется изо дня в день. После трапезы, конечно, никто из них не догадывается, что надо бы убрать со стола (занести миски в дом), так же как не догадывается об этом и другие, более разумные члены моей семьи. Это делаю я, после всех-всех-всех необъятных дел (если вспомню раньше, чем лягу спать).       
      Как-то я долго засиделась за работой, для остальных уже прозвучал отбой. Вечер был на удивление тёплый (точнее уже была полночь) и я с отупевшими мозгами вышла проветриваться.  Присела на лавочке, любуюсь звёздами, вдыхаю запах цветущего винограда, тишина, даже слышен шум прибоя (или мне кажется уже от усталости) и тут вспомнила о мисках. Глянула в сторону этой самой столовой, а там уже пара соседских котов облизывается (знакомая парочка). Сижу, любуюсь  теперь котами. Они наелись (а в мисках осталось прилично, видно у мопсиков аппетита не было)  и сидят в сторонке умываются.  
      Вдруг трава рядом с миской зашевелилась и запыхтела. И главное коты - ноль внимания, глянули в этом направлении и дальше лапами за ушами. Думаю, наверное, ещё один кот – новенький. Смотрю, на край миски становятся две маленькие лапки, а между ними торчит пыхтящий подвижный нос. Ёжик!  Он по-деловому (видно, что не первый раз) вскарабкивается сначала на бортик Фединой миске, разворачивается, спрыгивает и чешет к миске Беатрис. Она у нас девушка, следящая за фигурой, много не ест, а значит, в миске остаётся побольше, чем у Феди. Ёжик это тоже просёк и очень ловко залез в миску, как в маленькую ванночку и давай пыхтеть ещё усиленней. Я потихоньку, чтобы не спугнуть, подошла полюбоваться новеньким. Во, даёт! Он даже не дёрнулся. Как жевал, так и продолжал жевать. Я осмелела и решила погладить его, присела, протянула руку... Да, пожалуйста! Он даже мышцей не дёрнул, чтобы в колобка превратиться.  Мало этого, а от  миски Фредерика, испугавшись меня, как запрыгали лягушки в разные стороны. Я их тоже от неожиданности испугалась. Потом вспомнила, что на полметра в траве остатки каши разбросаны. Беатрис не убрала за папашей, нос короток,  искать в траве.  Я решила дождаться, когда ёжь наесться и потом занести миски в дом. Благо завтра не на работу, можно выспаться, да и сон куда-то делся. Сижу дальше любуюсь живностью. Ёжик вывалился из миски, видимо объелся, и отполз в траву, даже спасибо не сказал. Подхожу убирать миски, наклоняюсь, протягиваю руку и тут опять зашевелилась трава. Думаю, ежа совесть заела, понимает, что завтра опять в столовую придёт, надо быть благодарным. Смотрю, выползает что-то, но не ёж, так как иголок не видно (уличный светильник у нас старенький, светит слабо). Вгляделась, черепаха! Еле тащиться, но упоpнo движется в правильном направлении (видно тоже не впервой). Прикинула, сколько времени понадобится ей на ужин, решила не ждать, и миски убрать утром.  Догадываюсь, что ночью пировать прибегали ещё всякие насекомовидные живности. А рано утром видела пару раз двух огромных соек, гоняющих от мисок воробьёв. Вот с тех пор, как я обнаружила, что столовая популярна у местной фауны, да и ужины пользуются успехом, миски убираю только утром, чтобы не нарушать  заведённый порядок в мире маленьких животных моего двора.
 :Animals 035:  :Animals 015:  :Animals 036:  :Animals 027:  :Animals 029:  :Animals 033:  ЁЖИК и другие!

----------


## Валерьевна

Каждый из нас испытывает чувство злости. Я заметила, что чаще всего мы злимся на самых близких. Наверное, потому, что считаем, что они, как никто, должны нас понимать и поддерживать. Это чужим мы делаем поблажки, а своим, близким и родным, ни за что. А кто, если не они разделит с нами всё наболевшее, намечтавшееся и т.д.
Я тоже частенько злюсь, особенно на мужа. Но теперь для него это менее заметно, да и для меня не продолжительно по времени и накалу. А стало так после одного случая.
    Ещё в детстве, толи я где-то прочитала, толи кто-то рассказал мне, не помню точно, но помню, что рассказ был от лица какой-то бабушки. Мне тогда не очень эта фраза её была понятна, наверное, ещё не доросла. Так вот, эта бабуля сказала, что когда она злиться на мужа и он её здорово раздражает, она сразу представляет его в гробу, и злость проходит. Муть какая то подумала я и забыла. 
     Прошли годы, вышла я замуж, мотались по гарнизонам, быт был на грани выживания, работу не всегда найдёшь по специальности, дома загнивать не хотелось. Конечно, и злилась, и раздражалась, и конечно на самого близкого, кто был рядом – на мужа. Он тоже, наверное, испытывал эти чувства, но терпел. 
     И вот однажды произошёл случай, который и заставил меня вспомнить слова той бабули и помнить их до сегодняшнего дня.
Муж тогда летал на Су-27 (он по специальности лётчик-истребитель), а я служила в РТБ (обеспечение полётов).  Полёты были ночные. Я очень не любила заступать на БД (боевое дежурство) в ночь, да ещё на плановые учения. Под землёй, безвылазно по 3-4 часа, в полутьме, как кроты, работа в темпе, по 20 целей (самолётов в воздухе) в минуту, кислорода всегда мало, мозги стучат, напряжение бешенное, вокруг всё гудит, излучает, сигналит. Штурмана по громкой орут, нервные, каждый ведёт своих лётчиков, каждый отвечает за их жизнь, то есть за жизнь наших мужей. Наш расчёт весь воздух (полёты) отображает на планшетах и передаёт по связи дальше, до Москвы. В моём расчёте были женщины (такие же, как я, жёны офицеров) и три солдата. Каждый час мы менялись местами, что бы не отупеть и что бы глаз не замылился. И вот моя очередь пришла идти на отображение воздуха (рисовать на планшете то, что мне считывают операторы дальномеров, высотомеров и т.д.). У всех лётчиков есть позывные, например 0012 (в эфире нельзя произносить имена, фамилии). Мне передали 15 самолётов: 6 гражданских, идущих по трассам, остальные – наши ребята, лётчики отрабатывают по зонам свои упражнения. Достался мне и мой муж, с которым мы накануне повздорили, как всегда из-за каких то бытовых мелочей. Работал он в паре с другим лётчиком. Информация мне выдаётся по всем 15 самолётам каждую минуту, и я в соответствии с этим отображаю её (попросту рисую цифры по каждой цели: местоположение, высоту, свой-чужой, скорость, время) на огромном планшете. По каждому самолёту итого прописываю 14 цифр, причём зеркально, что бы тем, кто смотрит на мои художества, было понятно, что написано. (Отдельная история, как я училась писать наоборот. В доме все зеркала были исписаны). Темп конечно жуткий (210 цифр в минуту), но когда рука набита, привыкаешь. Это я к чему так подробно? Да просто вспомнилось. 
     Скачу я как белка по планшету, веду все цели, уже механически, только мысли мелькают: вот на Питер самолёт, вот встречный – высота разная; эту пара в зоне работает; мой перехват отрабатывает с К..,; тут по югу что-то летит малоскоростное; тут Прибалты опять шарик (зонд) запустили. Мысли каруселью за рукой.… Вдруг,  чувствую, какая-то суета на КП (командный пункт). Вглядываюсь в темноту, все бегают, суетятся. А мне в наушники непрерывно информацию все станции сливают, только успевай. Слышу, знакомые позывные (мужа и того, кто с ним в зоне) начинаю отображать и прямо ступор. Вижу по данным, что они идут на одной высоте, со скоростью 900км/ч лоб в лоб. У меня руки задрожали, дышать вообще не могу, оглохла, оператора не слышу, только слышу, как сердце бешено колотиться. Знаю, если лётчика штурман не сориентирует в воздухе в такой момент, редко они сами расходятся. Я сорвалась с планшета и понеслась в штурманскую. Я знала, кто ведёт моего мужа, это был молодой, практически без опыта штурман. Он стоял весь бледный, испуганный и, увидев меня начал извиняться. Мне вообще стало плохо. Помню, как наш штурман-асс, склонившись над монитором, орал: «Опасное сближение, крен влево на сколько-то там градусов!!!» И ещё что-то. Я вышла из оцепенения только тогда, когда услышала, как штурман сказал спокойным голосом: «Посадку разрешаю», и прошли доклады от лётчиков. И я услышала знакомый голос: «Принял, выполняю».  
    Мне не хватало воздуха, в горле ком, голова кругом. Помню, вышла, забралась на капонир. Стоял август, месяц метеоритов. Ночь, тихо (полёты сразу прекратили), метеориты один за одним. И я как представила, что пять минут назад моего мужа могло бы не стать, и Иришкиного тоже. Вот тут я и разревелась. Плакала и обещала себе, что никогда не буду злиться на него, особенно по мелочам, ссориться с ним. Вспомнила  слова той бабушки и поняла, как мне больно его терять, как мне плохо будет без него, а я ещё его обижаю. Меня тогда отпустили с БД, да и какой из меня боец. До гарнизона километров  шесть, но я готова была ночью, пешком. Комбат у нас был классный мужик, дал УАЗ,  сразу откуда-то принёс мне целую плитку шоколада, чтоб нервы успокаивала (все знали, что я очень люблю шоколад, даже шутили, что я за него Родину продам). 
    Дома места себе не находила, ждала, когда привезут с аэродрома всех (ещё был разбор полётов) и опять ревела. Как представлю, что секунды решали всё – так реву. Он пришёл, такой родной, уставший, стал успокаивать, что, мол, всё было под контролем, штатная ситуация, бывает и не такое и т.д., а я только реву. 
    Я ж сама вела их самолёты, и видела эту «штатную» ситуацию, и видела в глазах  штурманов испуг. 
    Я конечно, не перестала злиться  и раздражаться на моего мужа, но это быстро проходит. Просто представляю, что его сейчас не станет рядом и всё, злость и обида уходят, только ком в горле, от страха потерять его.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1269861m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*Валерьевна*,
 Умница...

----------


## Ладушка

*Валерьевна*,
 Все прочла залпом.  Написано таким доступным языком. как будто идёт  беседа. И ещё....  очень многое совпадает с моими ощущениями и переживаниями. С удовольствием буду заходить в эту тему.
Спасибо! :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

ЛАДУШКААААА!!!!!!!!! Как я рада, что Вы заглянули!!!!!!!! 
Я про себя Вас называю «Фея хорошего настроения»! 
УЛЫБКА – ПОЗИТИВ – НАСТРОЕНИЕ ПОДЪЁМ – ВПЕРЁД!
Честно, иногда сажусь за комп, не сбросив кучу прилипшего за день негатива, 
сразу на вкладочку «Можно, я тебе улыбнусь» - щёлк. 
На Вас посмотрю, странички пролистаю…. 
чего там за день у меня навертелось – уже забыла. Правда, правда! 
Давно хотела сказать Вам СПАСИБО за эту тему!!! 
Среди берёз улыбку там нашла.           
Теперь по форуму я долго не брожу,
А сразу в темку улыбнуться захожу,
и «ПОЛЕГЧАЛО» - шепчет мне  душа…
Ну, всё на прозу я перехожу.   
Всегда рада друзьям!
Проходите, будьте как дома.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1295159.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Валерьевна*,
 Блинннннннннннн! :smile:
 У меня сейчас по щекам слёзы бегут. Жутко приятно!
За последнее время всего столько  произошло у меня,  нервы были на пределе. И  такими нужными были улыбки  в теме "Можно я тебе улыбнусь?". Я всегда вижу Анжелика, ваши спасибки.
 А вот эта тема - просто бальзам.
 Вы талантливы и видно, что очень интересный человек. :flower: 
СПАСИБООООО!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

*Ладушка!!!!* :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
*Иду на "ТЫ"*!!! :br: 

*Добровольная зависимость*
         Проворный он, этот малый. Не успела я прийти в чувства, а он уже меня полностью подчинил себе. Хотя совсем недавно я была уверена, что это я им «владею». А сегодня, я как никогда поняла, что всё уже давно наоборот. Что это я, а не он, не могу обходиться без него, не могу, что бы ни коснуться его. Странно. Никогда не думала, что могу попасть в такую зависимость. Ещё более странно, что пока я не ощущаю тягости от этой зависимости, что пока она мне даже нравиться, как-то успокаивает, даёт надежду и какую-то устойчивость в жизни. А что, значит, стоять на двух ногах на жизненном пути?  Да что там, на двух, даже на одной и то многое значит, особенно для человека, неуверенного в себе. Такому, как никому другому нужна, как воздух опора. Но так как в своих ногах такой человек не всегда уверен, то ищет и находит опору в чём-то другом или в чьих-то других ногах. Но опора-то это чужая, любезно предоставленная этому неуверенному в себе человеку. А плата за это и есть - самая простая, причём добровольная зависимость. Зависимость от людей, обстоятельств, привычек, желаний и так до бесконечности. А потом удивляемся, как это мы не заметили, что уже не только наши мысли зависят от чего-то или кого-то, но и наш организм, тело, жизнь, судьба не могут обходиться без этого, не могут не зависеть от чего-то.

----------


## Валерьевна

Вот небольшой фотоотчёт о мероприятии описанном выше *(пост#5)*. 
Решила сделать в таком виде, чтобы не перегружать страницу _(только закончила)_. 
В фотоклипе использованы фотографии наших детей,  ветеранов, присутствующих на награждении, фотографии из архива: высадка десанта на Малой земле (225 дней продолжались кровопролитные бои до полного освобождения города-героя Новороссийска 16 сентября 1943 года.), памятник-ансамбль Малая земля - часть мемориального комплекса и многие другие.



_P.S.
Это насколько нужно верить в свои силы, стремиться к победе и хотеть выжить!!! Люди, брошенные умирать (и знавшие об этом) не сдались, а с боем брали город.
НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН ИМ!!! ОТ ВСЕХ НАС!_

----------

Костенко Окс (17.01.2017)

----------


## Марина ан

> Я конечно, не перестала злиться  и раздражаться на моего мужа, но это быстро проходит. Просто представляю, что его сейчас не станет рядом и всё, злость и обида уходят, только ком в горле, от страха потерять его.


Как вы все правильно написали, спасибо вам! 
   В июле будет 6 лет, как не стало моего мужа, он умер в день рождения своей матери( разрыв аорты), а мать его хоронила... Ему было 40 лет. Я кое-как пережила это горе, 2 детей. Сейчас боль притупилась, но реву втихушку иногда.(Вот сейчас опять...)Так вот, когда я слышу жалобы на своих мужей ( вот он, такой -сякой, то не сделал, то забыл и т.д и т. п.), я говорю(если это хорошие знакомые)- глупые, жизнь одна, надо учиться не замечать мелочи, я бы все отдала, лишь бы он был рядом. Берегите своих мужей, любите, уважайте друг друга.
 Сейчас жизнь моя наладилась...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Сейчас жизнь моя наладилась...


Я очень рада!!! 
И рада, что Вы заглянули в мою темку!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Простите, что затронула рану в памяти. Такая память всегда болезненна и, к сожалению, не избирательна. 
Но она даёт очищение и возможность пересматривать своё отношение к жизни, и жить дальше более мудро. 
Самим, иногда, очень трудно разобраться в ценностях жизни, которые ты для себя выбираешь. 
Тогда сама жизнь определяет и показывает, что для тебя ценно, но иногда уже в прошедшем времени… (было):frown:

----------


## Валерьевна

*ЖЕНСКАЯ СЛАБОСТЬ.*
Мы шли по вечерней набережной. Шли и болтали, как будто расстались не десять лет назад, а вчера. Как всегда, она была цветущей, жизнерадостной и совершенно молодой в свои сорок семь лет, как говорят и душой и телом. Мы знакомы очень давно. Хоть видимся и редко, но всегда близки и держим руки друг у друга на пульсе. 
Она всё так же одна, только мама, папа и ещё работа. Но главное, в её жизни так и осталась мечта – найти своего принца. Хотя она для себя его нашла ещё лет двадцать пять назад. Вот так опрометчиво и безответно влюбилась девчонкой, и это осталось навсегда. И совсем неважно ей было, был ли это принц, и если хоть на долю это было так, ей совсем неважно было, что принц совершенно не разделял её оптимизма по поводу совместного будущего. На мой субъективный взгляд, он был совсем не принц. Молодой, уже успевший побыть семейным парень, избалованный женским вниманием, не глуп, но со своими амбициями и вытекающими из них самотёком комплексами. Один плюс – хорошее чувство юмора. 
И вот она к его ногам и бросила последующие двадцать три года своей молодости, зрелости, и, похоже, отдаст и старость. Нет, он её ни о чём не просил, и даже отговаривал от таких жертв. Тут он оказался честным во всех отношениях. 
Но. Она так решила, тем самым привязав свою судьбу крепким морским узлом к якорю несбыточной мечты. 
Они теперь далеко друг от друга. Видятся редко, он живёт своей жизнью (семья, ребёнок). Но только не она. Она в курсе всех его уловимых и неуловимых движений, она всё держит под контролем, хотя и на расстоянии (даже разные страны). 
Что это? Любовь? Или эгоизм и потакание своим желаниям, амбициям (или с ним, или ни с кем)? Ради чего она пришла на эту землю? Чтобы просуществовать, не снимая розовых очков? А если и снимать изредка, то только чтобы удостовериться, что она ещё здесь, на этой планете. 
Родители ждали внуков, потом перестали. Хотели ей счастья, но как нередко это бывает, их понимание счастья не совпало с её пониманием. Я как-то её спросила: «А если бы твоя мечта сбылась, и вы стали бы жить вместе, может даже поженились, создали семью, была бы ты счастлива?»  Её ответ почти парализовал меня. Твёрдым, уверенным голосом, с глубоким оттенком оптимизма она мне ответила: «Что значит если бы? Я буду с ним счастлива! Мы созданы друг для друга на этой планете!».
Это хорошо, когда веришь в лучшее. Но вот такая  категоричная вера наводит на мысли о беспомощной зацикленности женщины, ухода её от реальности. Или она так боится наш «зубастый» мир? 
А может это та самая женская слабость? Когда ты можешь противостоять всем напастям, проблемам, бедам, но только не своим нереализуемым желаниям, навязчивым идеям и несбыточным мечтам. 
_Стоит ли бороться с этой слабостью? И как?
_

----------


## Лев

> Стоит ли бороться с этой слабостью? И как?


Когда борба с борбой борбутся,
Таки и не во что обуться... (одесситы так говорят).

----------


## Валерьевна

> Когда борба с борбой борбутся,
> Таки и не во что обуться... (одесситы так говорят).


А что в Одессе говорят о перегибах? 
Пойдёшь бороться с ними – будешь весь в ушибах?:eek:
Короче, смысла нет бороться,
На что-то можно напороться?!
Санкционируем, сей ЖЕНСКОЙ СЛАБОСТИ гибрид! 
Не то с планеты нашей женщина сбежит!:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

*НЕДООЦЕНКА.*

          В центре мегаполиса затерялся маленький скверик. Выбиваясь из ландшафта бетонных сооружений своей зеленью и тишиной, он радовал жителей. Каждый спешил, если не отдохнуть, посидев с газеткой, то хотя бы пройти через него по каштановой аллеи, вдохнув силу свежести перед рабочим днём или в конце оного.               
         В центре скверика располагался небольшой прудик с белоснежными кувшинками. Прудик окружали резные лавочки из тёплого сорта дерева. Постоянные жители скверика, воробьи и голуби, привыкли и к посетителям и прохожим, и встречали гостей шумно, весело и дружно. 
          Каждый день, и зимой и летом, вот уже на протяжении нескольких лет, приходил сюда один пожилой господин. Он не спеша обходил пруд, внимательно вглядываясь в прозрачную воду, как будто что-то ища. Затем подходил к одной и той же скамейки, проводил морщинистой рукой по тёплому, старому дереву и присаживался. У него в руках никогда не было газеты или книги, но зато всегда был небольшой бумажный пакет, который он клал рядом с собой. Господин хотя и был уже стар, но в его походке, осанке, движениях угадывался человек, который уважал себя и заслуженно пользовался когда-то уважением других. Престарелый бизнесмен, отойдя от дел, мог позволить теперь себе жить так, как всегда мечталось.
        Присев на скамейку, он не спешил открывать пакет, который принёс с собой. Сначала долго жмурясь, смотрел на солнце и облака сквозь резную крону каштанов. Его забавляла и умиляла игра листьев и солнечных лучей.
Проходящие мимо, спешащие кто куда, не обращали внимание на старика. Родители, пришедшие с детьми, тоже были заняты друг другом. 
Но, уж кто его встречал как родного, так это те самые местные жители сквера – воробьи и голуби. Изучив "повадки" человека, они уважительно ждали, когда можно будет подойти к нему и поздороваться. Воробьи, суетясь, скакали вокруг пруда, а голуби, урча, важно прохаживались за спиной сидящего старика. И никто из пернатых даже не думал нарушить раньше времени покой этого человека. Но, как только он протягивал руку к заветному бумажному пакету и произносил коротенькое «привет», воробьи слетались к его ногам, а голуби одним взмахом крыла оказывались на спинке скамейки. Старик доставал хлеб, и не спеша крошил всем всем пернатым вокруг себя, что-то бормоча под нос. 
       Мало кто из людей замечал старого господина, кормящего птиц у пруда. Для большинства он был ничем не примечательный человек, не имеющий никакого отношения к ним, и к их жизни. Однако уже два или три поколения птиц считали его очень важным существом в своей жизни, кормильцем, почти божеством.
*Вот так и мы все. 
На одном уровне жизни незаметны, а на другом – пользуемся уважением.*   :Ha:

----------


## Валерьевна

*БУДЬ ГОТОВ!*
Два человека, мужчина и женщина, стоят напротив друг друга, разделённые пыльной дорогой, по которой не спеша (или спеша) куда-то проезжает человечество. 
Они стоят и смотрят друг другу в глаза. 
Что их связывает или отталкивает? Что их завораживает или раздражает друг в друге? Чтобы это ни было, но оно приковывает их взгляд, до скрипа натягивает тонкую, невидимую нить их внимания, обостряет чувства, мысли и останавливает мгновение.
Суетящийся земной шар в этот момент, не имеет для них значения, да и они его мало волнуют. 
И если даже какой-то сторонний наблюдатель заметит их и уделит минуту-две своей жизни, для понимания ситуации, вряд ли у него получится разглядеть что-то, нащупать ту нить, понять, что происходит в их глазах, мыслях, душах.
Нет. Просто, такого, глубоко интересующегося другими человека, сейчас трудно встретить. Людям чаще совсем не важно, что и кто их окружение. 
Важно, чтобы это было удобно, не стесняло и вызывало по максимуму положительные эмоции. 
Вот мужчина достал пистолет и прицелился в женщину. 
Что тут важно? 
Важно  увернуться от его пули, ведь она предназначается не нам. 
Выстрел. Кровь. Крик. 
Что тут важно? 
Важно вовремя отскочить, чтобы не запачкаться. 
И опять крутится земля и все куда-то спешат. Мужчина бросает пистолет, поворачивается и уходит. Женщина мертва. 
Что тут важно? 
Важно, что солнце по-прежнему светит, машины несутся куда-то, земля крутится. А что же ещё? 
Да, каждый может оказаться на месте женщины или мужчины. Но мы всё больше надеемся, что с нами это не произойдёт. 
Дай Бог, прожить жизнь, и не заболеть СПИДом или ещё какой-нибудь гадостью, не попасть в тюрьму или на кладбище в рассвете лет. 
Всё это мы просим у Всевышнего,  и надеемся быть услышанными. 
Но всё же, избежать этого не в нашей власти. 
*В нашей власти только одно, быть ко всему всегда готовым.*
_А стоит ли?_

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********ru/1440765.jpg[/IMG]

*ПОБЕДА!*
   Они рядом. Души изорванные в клочья и выброшенные на помойку жизни. Они и не понимают, что это их урок, что впереди ещё экзамен. 
В свои  шестнадцать она ждала ребёнка. Да, это уже не редкость в нашей жизни. Но для неё это  в первый раз. Поздно поняла, что беременна. Просто элементарно  не знала. 
А  как это понять? Кто ей расскажет? 
Мамы нет, умерла в алкогольной агонии. Отец? Вообще такого слова в их семье не было. Подруги? Сами такие же? Книги? Это теория, а тут практика. Да и кто их читает? Не до книг. В школе этого не преподавали в пятых – шестых классах. А с седьмого, она бывала там редко. В детдоме воспитатели тоже этой теме внимание не уделяют, даже в личных беседах. Да и как открыться, поделиться сокровенным, если друг друга раздражаешь, если ощущаешь себя обузой и им и государству.
В общем, вакуум! Информация есть, но добыть её, ту нужную…???
И ты должна сама, в одиночку не только решить, но и пережить эту проблему.
"Залетела,… залетела,… залетела…"
Целый день стучало в висках. Пыталась выяснить, прикинуть когда. Всё очень-очень приблизительно. 
Вопрос о том, что нужен ли этот ребёнок, не стоял. 
«…Нет. Он не нужен. Я ещё сама ребёнок. Вон, мать, родила меня в шестнадцать, одна, никому не нужна оказалась, ни я, ни она. Не выстояла. Трудности и проблемы пригнули её к земле, а может и сама не захотела выпрямиться. Так и ушла из жизни со скрюченной душой. Нет. Я сначала на ноги встану. Может, выучусь на кого-нибудь, нагуляюсь, мужа найду, а потом и детей заводить. Подруги советуют аборт сделать. Сказали финансово все скинутся. Обрадовалась. К доктору. Ан, нет! Врач сказал – поздно. И ты, как в капкане. Сначала добивает дискомфорт физический, а потом добавляется ещё и моральный, душевный. Мрак! Маринка сказала: «Рожай, потом оставишь в роддоме, напишешь отказ». Это, конечно, выход. Но девять месяцев мучений!!!
Все подружки по парам. Пьют, гуляют, резвятся. Вот и Новый год в шумном веселье! А я, как урод – одна. Так, из солидарности поднимают с бокалы, зная, что у меня там газировка. Чёрт с ним, с этим ребёнком! Всё равно он мне не нужен!» - думала она, наливая водку рюмки. Первый же глоток обжёг гортань и желудок, и она понеслась в туалет. Рвота. Вся толпа, уже захмелевших друзей-подруг, посмотрела сочувственно ей вслед и продолжила веселье.
«Вот наглый! Отроду пять месяцев в утробе, а уже свои вкусы диктует!»
Умылась. В зеркале бледное подобие юности. Глаза мамины, только какие-то уже состарившиеся. Нет, это взгляд такой. Отчаянно-безысходный, потерянный.
     И вдруг, она так ярко увидела, как маленькое тельце внутри неё, обливают с душа сорокаградусной водкой, как оно всё морщится, краснеет и беззвучно пищит, и плачет. И теперь этот глоток водки, второй волной, обжёг её сердце и душу. «Стерва!!! Дрянь!!!..» - рыдала она, и не знала, к кому относятся эти ругательства. К ней самой, слабой и беззащитной, к её матери, которая так и не стала ей настоящей матерью, которая так и не научила её просто правильно жить, быть женщиной, любить себя. А может те слова относились к стране, где ещё рыдают вот так шестнадцатилетние девчонки, и никому нет дела, каким горем наполнена каждая их слеза. 
Ей стало до боли жалко себя и его, того, кого ещё не слышала, не видела, не знала, но уже чувствовала. И она слилась в этой жалости с этим маленьким существом. И что-то так жгло и остро болело…
В миг, она ясно поняла, как им обоим плохо, одиноко, и кроме друг друга у них никого нет. Её сердечко сжалось. Больно. А может, это его сердечко? Она прислушалась. Нет. Не понять, чьё болит сильнее, но болят оба.
Они соединились, хоть и были неразлучны с первого дня её беременности. Но теперь соединились их сердца и души.
И это маленькое, десятисантиметровое существо,  и эта шестнадцатилетняя девочка, они были вместе! И теперь никто и ничто не могло разлучить их!
Её глаза сияли, то ли от слёз, то ли от счастья, что она не одна на этой земле, что их двое! И ОН никогда не бросит, не уйдёт, не хлопнет дверью и никогда не откажется от неё. Потому, что она его мать! 
ОНА МАТЬ!!! Как это звучит! Как это громыхает! 
Её сердце стучало в такт с сердцем её ребёнка, и казалось, что их сердца слышит вся планета. 
А она… Она просто задыхалась от одной мысли, что могла его потерять. 
Она всегда будет рядом с ним! 
И никто не может быть сейчас счастливее её! НИКТО!!! 
Потому, что она поняла - она не одинока! Она нужна! Нужна ему, а он нужен ей! 
Большая, прямая, наивная вера в то, что она выдержит всё, дала ей огромные силы, чтобы шагнуть в будущее. Она уже не чувствовала сопротивление жизни. А зримо ощущала толчок! Толчок движения вперёд!
Когда она вышла из ванной и зашла в комнату, там резко пахло спиртным, стоял дикий визг и шум. Но, даже в сером тумане сигаретного дыма, все увидели её глаза. 
Они сияли ПОБЕДОЙ! 
Победой над собой, над этим «зубастым» миром. 
Хоть и не было побеждённых, НО ЭТО БЫЛА ПОБЕДА!
Неожиданно все затихли. Маринка поняла всё по её сияющим глазам на бледном детском лице, и спросила: «Как назовёшь?»

----------

Crystal (05.01.2018)

----------


## Лев

> ПОБЕДА!


 :Ok:

----------


## Лайн

> И вдруг, она так ярко увидела, как маленькое тельце внутри неё, обливают с душа сорокаградусной водкой, как оно всё морщится, краснеет и беззвучно пищит, и плачет.


 :Laie 7: Тронута :flower: 
Перечитала всё на одном дыхании,
очень интересно,правдиво,легко читать,
Спасибо!
(я может не смогла подобрать слова,но мне очень понравилось)

----------


## Валерьевна

*Лев Борисович, СПАСИБО, что заглянули и оценили!!!*  :flower: 
Очень приятно, что не забываете меня. :Viannen 39: 

*Светлана!!!*  :Vishenka 34: 
*Рада, что тебе понравилось написанное!!!* :Aga:  
_Знаешь, иногда (а у меня бывает это частенько), возникает желание поделиться какими-то своими находками, мыслями, до чего ты дошла сама, своими ногами-мозгами, хотя раньше, вроде и слышала, знала многое. 
Вот ты этим делишься, отдаёшь, выпускаешь свои мысли (как голубей) и видишь, что кто-то тоже так считает, и не просто любуется полётом этих самых «голубей», а ещё и своих в полёт отпускает. 
И становиться больше и интереснее, а это всегда развитие. Лишь бы мысли были хорошие, правильные. В некоторых даже можно проследить какие-то жизненные позиции человека. А эт, уже интересно…:wink:
_

----------


## Валерьевна

Я люблю одиночество.
Люблю, наверное, потому, что это редкость для меня. 
Пока растёт ребёнок – это исключительно мечта, воплощающаяся раза два в год.
Поэтому, чаще я просто мечтаю, что вот мол, как здорово на недельку побыть одной, чтоб никто ни дёргал, и что бы я никому была не нужна, ну хотя бы в течение суток.
Но однажды, вдруг накатило на меня  другое одиночество, из будущего. Поначалу, даже какое-то пугающее.
Прямо холодный страх пробежал внутри. Страх за себя, старушку из будущего. 
Там, в будущем, где сын уже вырос и отчалил от домашнего берега в своё взрослое плаванье, где близкие и родные (да и многие друзья) уже причалили к другим берегам, небесным. Представила, как сяду в такое же старое, как я, и скрипучее кресло возле окна, и буду ждать…
Кого? Чего? Жуть.
Дальше представлять уже и не хотелось. 
Хотя, можно ещё выглянуть из окна, посмотреть на мир, всплакнуть... 
И тут услышала я голоса, смех, крики, увидела суматоху, суету, беготню детей и взрослых. Все чего-то, куда-то, за чем-то…
Вот на этом моя фантазия  (причём ужасно грустная, на грани отчаяния), как-то и закончилась. 
И моё будущее одиночество обернулось своей лучшей стороной!
И совсем не страшной!
Оно прямо волной вытолкнуло из меня радость, даже какое-то блаженство…
А всё потому, что несло с собой СВОБОДУ!
Свободу жить так, как просила все эти годы душа!
А запросы у моей души на день сегодняшний – огромные. 
Поберегу их для будущего, что б ни скучать там, в будущем, и не умереть от одиночества.
Вот так...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1502030m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марина ан

> Прямо холодный страх пробежал внутри. Страх за себя, старушку из будущего.


Я не знаю, что со мной,но этот СТРАХ у меня не проходит...

Хотя смотрю на свою маму- оптимистка, ей 73года, общественница. Я, наверное, так не смогу...

...А смогу ли я реализовать свои запросы в будущем? Не знаю.... 
Это я про себя лично...

Валерьевна, спасибо Вам большое за вашу прозу.

----------


## Валерьевна

Марина Анатольевна, спасибо, что заглянули, и за добрые слова! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


> ...А смогу ли я реализовать свои запросы в будущем


Думаю, ДА.  :Aga: 
Главное, чтобы от реальности не отрывались они сильно, и не обременяли близких (я просто уже давно думаю, что и как буду реализовывать). 
Но, как говорится, только Бог располагает. 
А он на благие дела всегда силы даёт человеку... 
Удачи, Вам! :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Поберегу их для будущего, что б ни скучать там, в будущем, и не умереть от одиночества.


А как это согласуется с этим? - "Не заботься о дне завтрашнем, ибо сегодняшний его готовит". :rolleyes:

----------


## Валерьевна

А у Вас согласуется?
Вы мечтали жить, как душа просит, делать то, что хочется лично Вам?
Есть у меня желание, но нет возможности сейчас научиться некоторым вещам. 
Не то, что они мне в жизни нужны, просто так, для удовольствия. 
Вот именно это я и отложу на потом, на более свободное время. 
А сейчас, я и забочусь о дне завтрашнем (читай будущем) – тружусь, развиваюсь, учусь (не только по желанию, но и по необходимости). Но кое-что, всё же откладываю в сторону, на будущее (с учётом физического и морального состояния). Я понимаю, что, к примеру, научиться работать сваркой мне будет сложно лет в 70-80, поэтому освоила её сейчас. 
А вот изучить, например иностранный язык (ну, предположим английский) и самой прочитать Шекспира  - почему нет? 
Вот так и согласую я это с тем… :Aga: 
А Вы как?

----------


## Валерьевна

Эх, вы, мужики....

Не обобщаю. Не вывожу процентное  соотношение. Но допускаю, что такое явление имеет место быть, и в немалом количестве.
       Все мои писательские изыскания возникли благодаря очередному недопониманию со стороны мужского пола, нашей женской психологии. А так же (что допускаю) моему неумению донести до мужчины свою сущность, то бишь женскую.
      Мужчины – узкие специалисты по части женской психологии. 
Узкие специалисты – это не значит знатоки (исключение, разве что (и то с натяжкой), составляют именно специалисты: психологи, психотерапевты и т.п.). Это значит, что они воспринимают лишь то, что знают (желательно наверняка), а знают лишь то, что сами определили знать для себя, опираясь исключительно на свои мужские понятия и мнения, которые они как рубашку  снимают с себя и одевают на нас, женщин.
      Я ни в коей мере не претендую на специалиста в мужской психологии, и даже более того скажу, не сильны мои познания и в женской. Но я думаю, что не являюсь исключением в своём (иногда накатывающем) чувстве безысходности, когда мужчина, упёршись своим мнением двумя ногами в пол и сложив на груди руки своих принципов, пытается мне доказать, кто я на самом деле, и какая я на самом деле, и какие у меня (опять же -  на самом деле) шевелятся мысли в голове, когда я делаю то-то и то-то. 
    Ну, а самые перлы он начинает выдавать, когда мне доказывает, что я на самом деле думаю о нём каждый раз, когда я в этот момент  о нём не думаю вообще. Но, оказывается, он знает точно, что думаю, это видно по моему взгляду, мимике, даже позе (физиономист .......!!!). 
      А какие могут быть мимика и поза, когда ты пытаешься удержать в голове пару-тройку чисто личных, женских мыслей: не забыть купить крем для рук, перезвонить знакомой по вопросу…,  и в таком же роде. Остальную часть серого вещества (причём основную) занимает семья, ребёнок, работа, недомытая кастрюля со вчерашнего дня, не выгульная собака. И при этом, ты ещё успеваешь помешивать пищу на двух сковородах, засыпать заварку в чайник, по ходу перемывать освободившуюся тару от приготовления пищи, и отвечать на вопросы сына, бесконечно терзающего тебя за халат и мозги. 
     И вот тут, когда твой, научно-организованный и доведённый до автоматизма  труд (и физический и умственный) набирает обороты…….раздаётся сначала: «Ты сегодня чегой-то не такая какая-то». Причём это звучит не в форме вопроса, а в форме утверждения. А далее следуют эти самые рассуждения, – какая я на самом деле. Вот это и выбивает не то, что почву из-под ног, а целый земной шар. А контрольным выстрелом звучит заключительная фраза-вывод: «И вообще, ты меня не любишь.»….??????
Так и хочется всё бросить к чёртовой матери и самой себе сказать. Что ты здесь распинаешься, ты всё равно не такая, какой себя считаешь. И ты не докажешь ни ему, ни себе обратное.
Внутри всё скачет от возмущения.
Одновременно со мной начинает закипать чайник. Дожидаюсь, когда он засвистит (он у нас со свистком).
Делаю вдох...... медленно...... разворачиваюсь в сторону этого самого знающего мужчины. Для придания весомости своим словам беру в руки то, что неподалёку лежит (конечно, без перспективы последующего использования)....и громко, чётко, с интонацией, не терпящей возражения, произношу: «Круууууууууууугом! Шааааааагммарш из кухни!!!» (остальное добавляю мысленно, ну типа – куда, почему и т.д.).
Далее пронзительный свист чайника и кухня освобождена от захвативших её врагов – негативных эмоций. 
Ну что тут скажешь?
Эх, вы, мужики....

[IMG]http://*********org/642056m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Эх, вы, мужики....


"Эх, вы, бабы:rolleyes:"

----------


## Валерьевна

> Эх, вы, мужики....





> "Эх, вы, бабы


*Логично*  :Aga:  :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********org/625689.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

*мужская логика*
*ЖЕНСКАЯ ЛОГИКА*
А как насчёт *Божественной*? :Ha:

----------


## Марина ан

"Мужчина и женщина - вечное сражение. Любовь длится, пока нет победителя, пока один не высказался целиком и существует тайна." - Т. Герен

Даааа, мужчины- существа загадочные...

----------


## Валерьевна

> Даааа, мужчины- существа загадочные...


Эт, точно! Вроде мы с одной планеты, а в общении иногда,  похожи на инопланетян. :eek:




> мужская логика
> ЖЕНСКАЯ ЛОГИКА
> А как насчёт Божественной?


    Я всегда думала, что Бог выше логики. 
Что, Он что-то делает, не с какой-то целью. 
Он творит мир, потому что Ему это *свойственно*. 
Ваша  постановка вопроса предполагает, наверное, антропоморфного Бога, который, мыслит логически, приблизительно так же, как и мы? 
Или что-то есть выше Бога? 
Возможно.…  
Тогда по отношению к Нему есть цели, которые он реализует, используя и логику…
Я плохо соображаю в таких тонких, но глубоких вопросах. 
Пока не доросла…  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Пока не доросла…


Расти...:rolleyes:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Валерьевна;2787196][FONT="Microsoft Sans Serif"][SIZE="3"]Эх, вы, мужики....

Оччень похоже!:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

[QUOTE=Валерьевна;2645047]_Иногда, бывает Вас сегодня очень волнует какая-то тема, хочется поговорить, рассказать, написать. А на завтра - это уже проходит... И волнует совершенно другое. Пишу о сегоднешнем...._

А мне тут один  очень  верующий человек утверждал, что 8-ое марта придумали 2 проститутки, и с тех пор в  православном  календаре это день  вычеркнут.

А я  вот думаю с самого   начала прибытия сюда,  а почему бы  не писать и другим под созданной темой, скажем вашей, вот "Тема одного дня",   а  я бы и что-то свое для обмена добавила. Я вечно вся    на эмоциях, было бы смешно :biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> А мне тут один очень верующий человек утверждал, что 8-ое марта придумали 2 проститутки, и с тех пор в православном календаре это день вычеркнут.


Этот день никогда не был в православном и никаком религиозном календаре, потому как не является церковным праздником. А историю возникновения можешь прочитать, набрав в поиске "8 марта - история " Такого  :Vah: начитаешься

----------


## Lotos Kay

Какая хорошая тема. Спасибо,Валерьевна! Разрешите добавить и свой 1 день.

*Это произошло сегодня...*

Это произошло сегодня. Был обычный осенний день. Конец ноября - конец осени. 

Как она не любит  осень….Не привлекают ни шуршащие листья, ни игривое солнце в редкие дни, ни шашлык на берегу реки, ничего.. Не любит она осень, вот и все. И не  уговаривайте, это не ее пора года. 

Итак, сегодня был обычный осенний день, и она просто ехала.

Городской транспорт, серо-черные люди, тусклые тени за окном…. Даже холодный воздух, пропитанный стойким запахом заводов, не помог ей найти хоть что-нибудь позитивное в этой скучной картинке реальности.

«Пробка», обычная «пробка» на мосту. 
«И тут мне не дают движения» - подумала она. - «Везде затор, везде надо ждать, надоело ждать…»  - и тут же сама над собой посмеялась: «Будешь допускать эмоциональную распущенность (этот термин она услышала недавно от своей интернет-подруги и он ей ужасно понравился!) станешь злой, некрасивой, старой ведьмой »,  - и она посмеялась несколько секунд над собой. 
«Ок, лучше  буду красивой и загадочной. Нам лишние морщинки и застывший взгляд не нужны, да?» - и она назвала себя по имени. 

Она всегда так обращалась к себе, когда разговаривала сама с собой. Ох… это бывало часто. Ей нравилось уединяться в себе. Там был ее мир, ее территория, вход на который она давала только избранным. Она выбирала этих исключительных людей сама . Была «королевой» для себя и для них в те редкие моменты. И это тоже было какой-то замысловатой, только ей понятной маленькой личной «победой». Она не любила раскрываться .А уж если решалась на такой эксгибиционизм – то до конца, до одури, до последней энергии в клетках. И тогда она снова умирала и возрождалась, как Феникс …и выносила на своих крыльях новую мудрость, ее мудрость. Кто-то ее понимал, а кто-то нет. Но какое ей было до этого дело? Она была птицей в тот момент, и ей было  все равно, что думают иногда о ней какие-то чужие люди. 

………Ее взгляд переместился по окну и застыл на чем-то, что было в небе. Хммм… что это? Она смотрела какие-то доли секунды и не понимала, что происходит. Что это? Это «что-то» каким-то странным образом перемещалось по  небу то ровной полоской, то какой-то уж очень упругой и гибкой линией  - отходило в сторону, но не переставало двигаться... Да что  же это? Что-то между искусственным и натуральным скользило в небе, и она не могла понять, расшифровать ту картинку. Интерес пронзил ее, как иголкой, все тело и мозг. И теперь она с детской непосредственностью старалась отгадать, что или кто ее забавляет в этой скучной езде. Это воздушный змей? Но кто мог запустить его в такое время, в такую погоду? И где – над рекой? Откуда?  Она знала, что внизу – под большим, высоким мостом -   далеко внизу, и вперед и немного в сторону , идет огромная стройка. Какой нормальный человек придет туда в середине полусерого безветренного, осеннего дня потешить себя и людей? Только какой-нибудь энтузиаст, с облегченными мыслями и натурой? Хммм… возможно. Но тогда это класс!! «Молодец этот кто-то!» - думала она. – «И сам позабавился и меня потешил!» 

Она сидела и не знала, что по ее губам уже скользила та улыбка, которую любит только он -  ее единственный и неповторимый мужчина…Он так далеко сейчас…. Зачем? Почему? Стоооооп! Нельзя, нельзя поддаваться этим глупым, скучным  и нудным эмоциям. Да, только вера, что скоро, очень скоро они будут снова вместе, но уже навсегда – успокаивала ее тело и мозг. Она становилась от этих мыслей моложе лет на 5 ( хотя ей хотелось, чтоб на 10) и в этом раздвоении себя на «ту» и «эту» жила много месяцев: от встречи до встречи, от поцелуя  до расставания.

Она знала, чего ждет. Эта любовь пришла к ней внезапно и с неба. Только они знали, кто подарил им эту любовь. И этот секрет не говорили никому. Только в одном своем стихе ( а она сочиняла стихи) она раскрыла эту тайну…. и они хранят ее, как что-то древнее и священное, как их тайный знак, ключ или шкатулку с драгоценностями.


Итак, это «что-то» приближалось к ней. И она понимала, что в этом «воздушном змее» есть какой-то смысл и какая-то логика. 
«На что же это похоже?»
Вот-вот, скоро…..Она вся сжалась и чувствовала, что сейчас разгадает какую-то удивительную тайну -  как в детстве,  и станет снова волшебницей в своей новой сказке. Она хотела  ликовать внутри, как девочка -  как когда-то много лет назад, когда она еще не понимала, как трудно бывает в жизни,  и  страшно…. и что может быть война…

«Батюшки!! Да это же птичий клин!!»
Это то, о чем они учили в школе, но чего она никогда не видела в жизни так ясно и четко, как видит сегодня, сейчас, в этот момент!! 

Впереди летел вожак, за ним двое и потом – просто очередь птиц…. выстроились в цепочку. И эта ровная цепочка ( один за другим) постоянно изменяла рисунок линии. Но каждый из них четко знал свое место: затылок в затылок - как учили ее и других в детстве, на уроке физкультуре  достойные советские преподаватели, но никак не могли научить …
«Надо было учиться у птиц… Надо было учиться у них!! Перенестись на много лет вперед, стать взрослыми, попробовать вкус своих слез, поднять  случайно глаза вверх и увидеть это настоящее чудо. Вот она жизнь! Вот она тайна природы и ее сила!»

И тут в одно мгновение она поняла – это была подсказка… это была сила любви. Любви к жизни, любви к себе, друг к другу – детям, любимому, матери, всем! Всем людям в мире. 
«Боже, как хорошо! Как это красиво….»  - она смотрела завороженно через автобусные стекла на чудо, которое разворачивалось у нее перед глазами, и не могла оторвать взгляд; не могла вздохнуть, пошевелить ресницами, чтобы не спугнуть эту силу.
Она почувствовала всей кожей силу этой любви. И ей показали это птицы……

Она чувствовала колоссальную, единую, неразрывную и какую-то текучую силу неимоверной любви, идущей от мира к людям, от деревьев - ко всему живому. И поняла : «Все мы связаны: они, птицы, поддерживают своей силой нас, людей, сверху. Рыбы в воде  – дают баланс и тоже держат нас в этой энергии  любви где-то посередине, как сейчас  на этом мосту, чтобы мы не свалились в воду и нас не сожрали….. потому что мы глупые и не понимаем простых вещей. Мы не понимаем того, что знают птицы и рыбы, мы не понимаем языка деревьев…. – а они везде говорят с нами.. Везде.. Даже через стекла этих грязных автобусов… Даже когда нам плохо и не хочется разговаривать и поднимать глаза, чтобы смотреть на мир.
Спасибо тебе, Господи, что ты так мне помогаешь….» - думала она, глядя на это удивительное зрелище. И думала о том, как она ненавидит охотников, охотничий сезон, ружья, дурацкие улыбки этих людей от их «трофеев» - убитых животных и вот  таких же  птиц. 

«Они же  говорят с нами,  и рассказывают, что нет на свете депрессии – ее придумали люди, вот такие же дураки, как и она сама. Есть любовь – нет войны, ее придумали те, которые не хотят любить и не хотят давать любить другим. Как глупо и жестоко. Кто мы, люди? Кто из нас умнее? Люди? Птицы? Кто из нас сильнее и ближе к Богу? 
Мир как-то расширяется, раскрывается каждую минуту, он не стоит на месте и не застыл» - вот так она думала в тот момент, и ее мысли перемещались в голове с бешенной скоростью. Она  снова чувствовала себя то ли победительницей, то ли проигравшей….

А птицы летели… И она удивилась, с какой огромной скоростью  летели они все дальше и дальше, удаляясь куда-то, по только им известному маршруту, и продолжала четко сохраняться та линия : вожак и птицы…..Он отвечает за всех, а они слушают его и дают  ту огромную единую силу любви, которую они могут создать только вместе... только вместе…..

Эти птицы были огромные, и она не могла понять – кто это?  
«То ли лебеди, то ли гуси…. нет, не лебеди.. Цвет не подходил… И не утки – шеи длинные, тела мощные,  и крылья…. Сильные взмахи  крыльями.. - сила, мощь, любовь». 

Она вышла на своей остановке и чувствовала себя абсолютно счастливой. Она знала,  для чего его ждет, знала, что скоро это ожидание закончится. И еще она что-то поняла внутри себя… Только сейчас об этом никому не скажет, так как «это» будет перевариваться внутри нее еще много дней…. - не будет уходить из подсознания….. потому что в тот момент разговаривал с ней сам Бог…..

----------


## Лев

*Lotos Kay*,
 Хороший рассказ :Aga:  Если есть ещё что в столе, лучше создать свою тему, чтобы не затеряться в чьих-то...

----------


## Валерьевна

Спасибо Вам за «1 свой день»! :flower: 
Очень понравился рассказ! :Ok:  :Aga: 
Вот родился экспромт……………

******
_А потом она тихо спросила…
- Чем ты гордишься?
- Горжусь?
- Да. Чем ты гордишься в своей жизни?
- ….тем, что меня всегда тянет домой…., где бы я ни был….., где бы я ни был…..
Это звучало, как колыбельная, она заснула на его плече, успокоившись……..
А маленькая, каменистая планета продолжала кружить их по вселенной, даря каждый день одни и те же подарки – солнце, луну, новый день, прохладу ночи………
Они как дети радовались этим подаркам день за днём, день за днём…….., и боялись не получить их завтра………………………….
_

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Валерьевна*,вы чудо! Какой милый экспромт и прямо в точку. Только с учетом прожитых невзгод и маленьких побед в голове меняю концовку: ".... и были уверены, что получат их и завтра...":smile:
Спасибо вам! :flower: 

Вчера я вернулась с похорон. Ушла тетя мужа. Они прожили с дядей 65,5 счастливейших лет, очень рано поженились. Дядя остался один, сегодня прислал мне письмо( ему 86,5 и он обожает пользоваться интернетом, активный его пользователь) -чудесный клип с фотографиями. Я плакала, когда смотрела его и слушала. Так что долгое счастье - возможно, надо верить в него и ценить каждую секунду жизни, я это только недавно поняла.

----------


## chirina

Необыкновенно трогательно и чувственно! Зацепило за самое сердце! Возможно ещё и потому, что 2 месяца назад у меня родилась внучка. И хотя мы с дочкой живём далеко друг от друга, но всю её беременность были рядом, телефон, СКАЙП, фотографии, редкие встречи. Спасибо, что вернули меня в те дни волнения и ожидания!

----------


## Валерьевна

> ".... и были уверены, что получат их и завтра..."


Согласна!!! :Aga:  :flower: 
жизнь не часто подслащивает нам чай, хотя, иногда мы сами проходим мимо позитива, ленимся даже его замечать......, и с годами теряем уверенность в 
"лучшее завтра"...........,
Удачи, Вам, Lotos Kay!
chirina, спасибо Вам за добрые слова! :flower: 
Вы, наверное, о рассказе "Победа"?
Всё будет хорошо!!!
Здоровья Вам, доченьке и внучке! :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

[IMG]http://*********org/742497.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/731233.jpg[/IMG]
*Цепочка памяти*
......"Посмотрите на эту женщину - запомните её навсегда! Мир не стал безнравственным только сейчас - он всегда был таким... Награду не всегда получает тот, кто достоин её более других.
Irena Sendler.
12–го мая 2008–го года, в возрасте 98-и лет умерла женщина по имени Ирина. Во время Второй мировой войны Ирина получила разрешение на работу в Варшавском гетто в качестве сантехника/сварщика. У неё были на то "скрытые мотивы". Будучи немкой, она знала о планах нацистов по поводу евреев. На дне сумки для инструментов она стала выносить детей из гетто, а в задней части грузовичка у неё был мешок для детей постарше. Там же она возила собаку, которую натаскала лаять, когда немецкая охрана впускала и выпускала машину через ворота гетто. Солдаты, естественно, не хотели связываться с собакой, а её лай прикрывал звуки, которые могли издавать дети. 

За время этой деятельности Ирине удалось вынести из гетто и тем самым спасти 2500 детей. Её поймали; нацисты сломали ей ноги и руки, жестоко избили. Ирина вела запись имён всех вынесенных ею детей, списки она хранила в стеклянной банке, зарытой под деревом в её заднем дворе. После войны она попыталась отыскать всех возможно выживших родителей и воссоединить семьи. Но большинство из них окончило жизнь в газовых камерах. Дети, которым она помогла, были устроены в детские дома или усыновлены. В прошлом году Ирина Сэндлер была номинирована на Нобелевскую премию Мира. Она не была избрана. Получил её Эл Гор - за слайд-шоу по всемирному потеплению... Я вношу свой маленький вклад, пересылая Вам это письмо. Надеюсь, Вы поступите так же. Прошло более 60-ти лет со дня окончания Второй Мировой войны в Европе.

Это электронное сообщение рассылается как цепочка памяти - памяти о шести миллионах евреев, 20-ти миллионах русских, десяти миллионах христиан и 1900 католических священниках, которые были убиты, расстреляны, изнасилованы, сожжены, заморены голодом и унижены! Сейчас - как никогда! После заявления Ирака, Ирана и прочих о том, что Холокост - просто миф, совершенно необходимо сделать всё, чтобы мир не забыл о случившемся, потому что есть те, кто хотел бы повторить это опять.
Стань звеном в цепочке памяти, помоги нам распространить его по всему миру. Разошли его своим знакомым и попроси их не прерывать эту цепь. Пожалуйста, не надо просто удалять это письмо. Ведь на то, что бы переадресовать его потребуется не больше минуты...
С уважением, 
Александр Гольдман»

_От себя добавлю
Этот перепост давно бродит по инету
Нашла кое-какие уточнения
Ирена Сендлер с 1939 по 1942 год была работником Отдела Социальной Защиты муниципалитета г. Варшавы. Для работы в гетто, куда привозила лекарства и одежду, Ирена организовала себе в помощь 20 работниц-волонтерок.
В 1942 году вступила в организацию Совет Помощи Евреям "Жегота" (эта же организация за огромную взятку, в некоторых источниках упоминается даже 1 миллион марок, выкупила Ирену из застенок гестапо в 1943году, приговор "смертная казнь" был выполнен только на бумаге) откуда и узнала об уничтожении, грозящему Варшавскому гетто. И тогда, вместе со своими сотрудницами, начала массово спасать еврейских детей.
Ирэна Зендлер - Праведница Народов Мира, это звание она получила давно, и имя ее, и рассказ обо всем, что она совершила, хранится в Иерусалиме.
Я никогда не слышала об этой замечательной героической женщине, а сколько еще таких достойнейших нашей памяти!
Жаль, что именно о таких людях мы узнаем редко…
А сколько сейчас на земле живет таких бабушек, которые работали в подполье или прошли через многочисленные гетто во время войны? Кто вспомнит о них...
Меня поразило её светлое лицо, её живые добрые глаза..., такие лица хочется видеть, в такие глаза хочется смотреть бесконечно...
Многих из нас, судьба ещё пальцем не успела тронуть, не то, что покалечить..., а взгляд уже потухший, суровый...
А что скажут о нас? Кого мы спасли, кому помогли?
Вечная память...
_

----------

Костенко Окс (17.01.2017)

----------


## Lotos Kay

> _А что скажут о нас? Кого мы спасли, кому помогли?_


 хороший вопрос. Чем старше человек становится, тем чаще об этом должен задумываться.
Вчера был еврейский праздник Ем Кипур. Просили прощения, вспоминали всех погибших евреев во все времена...Это серьезный день.

----------


## Lotos Kay

*Валерьевна*, а можно мне снова вставить свой рассказ в Вашей "Теме на Один День"? Если я не там всунулась со своими чемоданами, то извините меня, пожалуйста. :smile:



*Люби себя, ты человек*

А вот признайся себе сейчас, что ты –никто. Нет, не надо вспоминать свои дипломы и трудовой стаж, не надо бежать к «стенке», чтобы раскопать старую запылившуюся папку с грамотами за много-много лет, оцененными за достоинства или по достоинствам. Это твоя пилюля, твое успокоение перед сном, когда мучает бессонница.

Я хочу сейчас сказать – ты ноль, пустота, ты просто существуешь, без дипломов и профессий, без квартиры, машины и дачи. Кто ты есть на самом деле,без этих «жизненно-важных трусов»?

Есть ты и бесконечность. Загляни внутрь себя. Чего ты достиг?

Смотри внимательнее, падай ниже и глубже. Прикоснись своими ресницами дна колодца, в который ты сейчас летишь. Прикоснулся? А теперь слушай. Отрежь от себя всю злость, насмешки,желчь, когда ты смотришь на тех, кто моложе тебя и, как ты думаешь, глупее, потому что они не хлебали в жизни столько сколько ты, не видели в жизни так много, как видел ты, не слышали, не знают, не понимают и ...... еще много «не».

Будь ребенком. Ты только что родился.

Есть ты и мир и больше никого. А знаешь почему? Потому что ты – пылинка, индивидуальность, эксклюзив, которого больше нет и не будет до тех пор, когда ты сам снова не решишь родиться. 

Я знаю секрет: тебя не будет тут пока ты продолжаешь ненавидить людей и рот твой будет искривлен в улыбке, а глаза будут такими холодными и тяжелыми, что людям захочется плакать, глядя на тебя. 

Ты свет, такой чистый свет.
И только ты производишь его в темных коридорах жизни, когда рядом нет никого-никого и именно ты протягиваешь кому-то руку, чтобы помочь вырваться из темноты. 

Значит, ты спаситель? Ты спаситель себя в этой жизни? 
Ответь мне на этот вопрос. Только не говори вслух, я услышу тебя и пойму.

Люби себя, ты человек.

---------------------------
Автор этого замечательного фото обозначил себя в интернете, как I.T. Картина называется "Анти-Рио или вечер над Катманду"

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Лето прошло. И в Карелии наступила осень. Я люблю все времена года в Карелии.
А сегодня с родителями ходила в лес за грибами.
М-м-м! такое блаженство! Представьте: тебя окружают вечно зеленые высокие сосны, мелкие, размером с человека ели, березы, осины. Воздух пропит ароматом сосновой смолы и грибов. Вдали виднеется озеро. А все еще зеленая трава покрыта каплями воды, кажущейся росой, от прошедшего дождя. Под деревьями затаились грибы и просят: "Сорви меня" (мухоморы, поганки при этом громче всех). Оч хорошо!
Я всю жизнь мечтала жить в мегаполисе, ну или там в небольших городах, но с современными многоэтажками, магазинами. Проезжая по Питеру заглядывала в окна комфортабельных квартир и представляла: Настанет день и у меня будет большая-пребольшая квартира, комната с большим окном и постельного цвета обоями и проч.
Где-то говорится: "Мечты, мечты, где ваша сладость!" А я знаю, что мысли материальны и нужно всегда думать о лучшем, и это непременно сбудется!:)
Хочу дачу:)

----------


## Лев

> а можно мне снова вставить свой рассказ


А почему ты, Ксения, стесняешься открыть свою тему? У тебя есть что показывать, не стоит прятаться в чьих-то темах :Aga:

----------


## Валерьевна

> Валерьевна, а можно мне снова вставить свой рассказ в Вашей "Теме на Один День"?


Я совсем не против, есть тема - будьте в теме! :Aga: 



> Люби себя, ты человек


  :flower: 
прописные истины, пережёванные, а мы всё никак не проглотим........, до нас всё никак не доходит...........




> М-м-м! такое блаженство!


Юль, уже завидую, но по-белому:biggrin: 
давно я за грибами не ходила :Tu:

----------


## Юлия Вдовина

Юль, уже завидую, но по-белому:biggrin: 
давно я за грибами не ходила :Tu: [/QUOTE]

А где ты живешь?
За грибами ходить - это да!! Так здорово!

----------


## Lotos Kay

> А почему ты, Ксения, стесняешься открыть свою тему? У тебя есть что показывать, не стоит прятаться в чьих-то темах


 Не знаю, почему. Увидела случайно тему, прочитала ее направление, содержание понравилось. Энергетика душевная тут. Был и у меня рассказ в тему, выставила, даже не было мысли открывать отдельно свою тему. Я больше стихи пишу(ала). А вот Валерьевна заставила больше думать и прозой.:smile: :flower: 
Еще раз,спасибо *Автору* за эту интересную тему.

----------


## Лев

> Я больше стихи пишу(ала)


И для стихов и для прозы найдётся место - твори и создавай свои темы.

----------


## Валерьевна

- Здравствуйте, я Дед Мороз! Почему Вы стоите на краю крыши и совсем раздетый? Сегодня очень холодно, прямо настоящая морозная рождественская ночь! Давайте я Вам принесу тёплый шарф...
- Слышишь, старик, иди отсюда, не мешай...
- Конечно-конечно, я только принесу Вам сейчас чего-нибудь накинуть и пойду. У меня ещё много дел, меня ещё многие ждут. Скажите, а где Ваш тёплый зелёный свитер, который связала  мама? Он так идёт к Вашим глазам  и...
- Откуда ты знаешь про свитер? Хотя... Иди старик, иди, не путай меня, у меня здесь дело, мне и так тепло, а потом, вообще всё равно будет...
- Ладно-ладно, не буду Вас отвлекать, только вот отдам Вам одну вещицу. Простите, что задержался и не вовремя доставил...
- Вещицу?
- Сейчас, сейчас, уже достаю.Вот всегда так, сам завяжу мешок покрепче, и потом сам же не могу развязать. Простите, потерпите, уже достаю...
- Старик,ты сказал вещицу. Кому? Мне?  
- А вот и она! Я подзадержался с доставкой, конечно, но сами понимаете,... как говориться, лучше поздно, чем никогда.
- Что это?
- Это Ваш подарок…
- Подарок? От кого?
- От меня! Помните, Вам тогда лет семь было… Вы помните, о чём мечтали?
- Я забыл, как это - мечтать? Все мои мечты разлетелись, как бабочки... очень давно... они были красивые…
- Бабочки?
- Да...и мечты тоже...
- Одну Вашу бабочку я поймал – и мечта осуществилась!
- Что в этой коробке? Бабочка? Мечта?
- Мечта. Ладно, мне пора, не подскажете, где здесь лучше спуститься в квартиру шестнадцать?
- На лифте...
- Нет, мне это не подойдёт, я же Дед Мороз, мне нужен дымоход. Только вот не знаю, какой из этих ближе к той квартире?
- Когда мне было семь, отец Славки, они жили по соседству,  привёз ему книгу о космосе. Большую, красивую, много картинок...и там был.... Да,  я помню! Там была картинка на целую страницу, и на ней был нарисован  ЛУНОХОД!
- Вот-вот, тогда Вы хотели получить в подарок такой же  луноход, с красивыми буквами на серебристом корпусе, с антеннами,  на больших колёсах и с радиоуправлением! 
- Да, я засыпал и просыпался с этой мечтой весь год, но...
- Позвольте мне всё же принести Вам что-нибудь потеплее на плечи, вон как Вы дрожите весь...
- А потом я стал мечтать о полётах в космос, через вселенную, к другим мирам....Мечтал полететь…почти до шестого класса, пока не влюбился в Ленку.
- Ну, вот и хорошо, что вспомнили. Вот Вам ЛУНОХОД…, а теперь – летите...

[IMG]http://*********org/973771.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> Среди берёз улыбку там нашла.           
> Теперь по форуму я долго не брожу,
> А сразу в темку улыбнуться захожу,
> и «ПОЛЕГЧАЛО» - шепчет мне  душа…
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1295159.jpg[/IMG]


Анжелика, мы с тобой даже мыслим как-то похоже,
помнишь я тебе писала:
Стихи от сердца, от души - 
Успокоенье в них ищи!
Напишешь и вздохнёшь устало...
Глядишь, а вроде, легче стало! :Yes4: 

Мне тоже где-то хотелось порассуждать, поделиться опытом - 
ведь опыт-то уже полувековой!!! :Aga: 
А тут, оказывается, уже всё есть. Тебе надо писать и писать - 
с твоим-то даром! Ты у нас, как фея-волшебница - всех успокоишь,
всех приголубишь и даже дашь совет. Спасибо тебе за твою широкую,
открытую людям, добрую душу!  :flower:

----------


## Petavla

> Просто представляю, что его сейчас не станет рядом и всё, злость и обида уходят, только ком в горле, от страха потерять его.


Анжелика, ну ты меня растрогала! Уревелась и я, прочитав твой "случай".
Какое счастье, что ты встретила в этой жизни свою половинку! 
Мы живём в этом бешеном темпе, нас засосал быт по самое горло. 
Нас всё порой раздражает - даже тот, кто находится рядом.
И иногда так хочется побыть в тишине наедине со своими мыслями.

Почему все творения приходят в голову чаще всего именно ночью?
Да потому, что никто не мешает, и ничто не отвлекает.
Знакомая ситуация: крадёшься к ручке с клочком бумаги, и начинаешь
быстро записывать, потому что мысли уже начинают наскакивать одна
на другую, и всё, что было впереди, уже забывается - мозги же не комп...

И бывает, вдруг останешься одна. Свобода! Ура! Наедине со своими мыслями
носись день и ночь. Носишься день, второй... И вдруг накатывает какая-то
тоска несусветная, и ничего не радует: и пародисты по телику не веселят,
и песни звучат всё не те. А вот "Лунную" бы послушать или "Рапсодию"
Листа - это за душу возьмёт... А почему? Да потому, что нет своего "раздражителя"
рядом, чего-то или КОГО-ТО не хватает. Вот где собака-то зарыта!!!

А уж когда старуха-смерть начинает дышать своим ледяным дыханием
где-то совсем рядом, тогда твой муж превращается для тебя в твоего
родного ребёнка. И сердце замирает от ужаса, что он может уйти НАВСЕГДА
и уже никогда больше не будет тебя ни раздражать, ни перечить тебе...
И становится страшно, и начинаешь молиться Богу, как умеешь до
какого-то тяжёлого пульса в мозгу... А тот, окаянный, стучит молотком:
"Вот тебе, вот тебе, не будешь злиться, не будешь раздражаться,
будешь ценить и будешь бояться потерять того, кто рядом!" 

Все мы разные, все мы с заскоками и причудами.
И притираемся друг к другу по 20-30 лет, и никак не притрёмся всё...
Но давайте будем добрее и терпеливей, чтобы не представлять друг
друга в гробу - к этому тоже, кстати, можно привыкнуть, и вот это 
уже действительно будет страшно! Привыкли же мы к стрельбе и крови
по телевидению. Хотя нет, не все. Я это не смотрю - не могу.
Давайте будем укрощать свой нрав и гордиться тем, что мы, ЛЮДИ,
и можем управлять собой и своими чувствами!
Может, завести себе дневник и ставить каждый день себе отметку
ЗА ПОВЕДЕНИЕ!!! :-)

----------


## Валерьевна

Татьян, СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ за прочтение, понимание и отзывы!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Очень рада, что ты заглянула. Я так редко бываю сейчас в инете, что в «прозу» не добегаю, прости, что не сразу ответила. 
В этом ты права, наши мысли переплетаются, дополняя друг друга, потому как – женщины мы, да ещё Родина одна у нас, со своей историей, которая на всех нас отпечаток накладывает (по-моему, уже на генетическом уровне)
Лет *дцать тому назад, я, даже записала свои размышления на эту тему в толстый лётный журнал мужа. Специально нашла ту запись, сравни…

*"Где?" или "Когда?"*
…Так необходим в нашей бушующей жизни маленький островок уединения. Там, где хоть иногда остаёшься сам с собой. Там, где ничто и никто не вторгается в твой медитативно-бытовой процесс, который называется «уйти в себя». Но этот островок, это место найти сложно, а иногда, практически не возможно в окружающем нас пространстве. Оно как заколдованное, закрытое от нас. Где бы мы ни присели, не задумались о чём-либо своём, да, хоть, о себе, любимой, отовсюду нас выдёргивает реальность в виде незатейливого вопроса ребёнка или затейливого предложения мужа пойти заняться ужином и т.д. Пробовала медитировать над бурлящим выкипающим супом и пригорающими котлетами. Последствия ещё более ужасные, нежели просто сказать всем: «Отстаньте!» Бурчание мужа с  чётко поставленным вопросом: «О чём ты думаешь?» Капризы ребёнка: «Я это есть, не буду». И покалывающее чувство вины, а главное – никакого удовлетворения ни от приготовления пищи, ни от мыслительного процесса.
И тогда я поняла. Это место не нужно искать в пространстве, его нужно найти во времени! Нужно просто задать вопрос не «где?», а «когда?»
Вот когда появляется этот «островок» уединения, он так и манит присесть или прилечь и отключиться от всего объективного и настроить свой личный канал субъективного. У каждого это «когда?» своё. Кто-то, оставшись один дома даже на 15 минут может спокойно, не только сделать экскурс в своё прошлое, но и заглянуть в будущее. Кто-то, проснувшись немного пораньше рычащего будильника, может безмятежно погрузиться в раздумья или мечты, «украшая» свой островок гениальными мыслями и находками, доставляя себе радость в начале рабочего дня. А кто-то, наоборот, покормив, угомонив и уложив спать всё своё семейство, погружается вглубь себя, ища противоречия или гармонию, рождая на свет шедевры, будь то дизайнерское решение в предстоящем ремонте кухни или сложение стихов, разработка модели идеально сидящего на тебе платья или супер нового рецепта греческого салата (экономящего твои финансы и более вкусного, чем предыдущий). И удовлетворённый, не столько результатом, сколько самим процессом ухода в себя, подводит итог дня, недели, а может и всей своей жизни, а главное творит будущее. 
    И не важно, где у каждого этот «островок» единения с собой, и не важно, когда мы там гостим. Важно, что он есть. Он просто необходим, чтобы не сойти с ума, не потерять себя в хаосе дней, в бесконечном информационно потоке, в калейдоскопе лиц, в оглушительной симфонии звуков…
1992г.
[IMG]http://*********net/713268m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Кася

Присоединяюсь к мнению Марины. Берегите мужей! Жизнь коротка, не стоит тратить время на обиду.

----------


## Валерьевна

После очередного оглушительного свиста и яркой вспышки резко наступила тишина. Спустя секунды, посыпались осколки и мокрая земля с камнями. Арсений пригнулся автоматически, уже не испытывая страха. 
Секунда… две… десять… минута…. три…. пять….
«Кажется, затихли, передышка» - подумал он и быстренько достал из внутреннего  кармана огрызок карандаша и, уже сложенный треугольником, листок в клеточку.
 _     «Милая моя Олюшка, вот, выдалась минутка тишины, и я пишу тебе. Солнышко моё! Ты всегда такое ясное, тёплое, согревающее меня! Вот и сейчас, я чувствую твои лучики любви...»_ Непрерывные обстрелы и налёты не давали возможности выйти из окопа ни днем, ни ночью уже на протяжении трёх суток.  За это время, если и затихала пальба, то, самое много на двадцать минут. Жутко хотелось спать. Арсений проваливался в сон прямо во время обстрела. Стоя в окопе, целясь во врага, он боролся со сном, но всё же несколько раз засыпал.
        Откуда-то сорвался небольшой ветерок и донёс запах гари, гнили и мочи. В окопе уже два дня лежал труп его сослуживца, которого так и не нашлось возможности вынести с поля боя и захоронить. К горлу подступила тошнота. Подавив её, Арсений быстро достал маленький посеревший платочек, который когда-то был белоснежный и пах любимой Олюшкой, а точнее её любимыми духами «Сирень». Он поднёс его к губам и осторожно вдохнул едва слышный аромат. «Медсестричка так ни разу и не доползла до нас. А может она тоже лежит где-то уже мёртвая» - подумал Арсений и продолжил писать.
 _    «Как чудесно в мае пахнет сирень! Чувствуешь?! Цвет её лепестков всегда мне напоминает твой нежный румянец. Родная моя, обязательно нарви в нашем парке сирени и поставь букет к себе в комнату. Сирень наполнена огромным желанием жить и цвести! Посмотришь, вдохновение тебя не будет покидать, и ты напишешь ещё много замечательных картин, одна, лучше другой»._        Желудок пронзила опустошающая боль. Арсений не ел со вчерашнего дня. Перед наступлением каждому бойцу выдали два сухаря. Наступление провалилось, оборона врага была сильна, поэтому их рота засела в окопах, выстроив, таким образом, свою линию обороны. В одном из таких окопов Арсений оборонялся уже третьи сутки. Сухари, как и вода, закончились ещё вчера. Арсений посмотрел на труп сослуживца, почти сползший к его ногам, на его фляжку. И пить, и есть хотелось нестерпимо, но он решил не отвлекаться, дописать письмо любимой.
_«Олюшка, а тётя Тома печёт свои румяные ватрушки с творогом? Какие же они всегда были аппетитные у неё! Горячие, ароматные, с румяной корочкой, да с кружечкой холодного молока. Объедение! Передавай тёте привет от меня и спасибо, что всегда меня угощала ими, а я, дурак, часто отказывался, всё спешил, бежал куда-то. Эх, сейчас бы всё до крошечки съел!»_         Под его ногами что-то зашевелилось и запищало. Арсений, сглотнув нагнанную воспоминаниями и чувством голода слюну, посмотрел вниз. Крысы! «Вот уж кому война нипочём, мать твою!» - выругался Арсений.  Две огромные крысы, перепачканные в грязи, пробежали по его ногам и стали карабкаться на труп лежащего в окопе солдата. Одна из них впилась зубами в карман шинели. «Сухари!» - мелькнуло в голове Арсения, и он из последних сил, стал бить по трупу прикладом своей винтовки, пытаясь отогнать этих мерзких тварей. Крысы замерли и нырнули под окоченевшее тело. Арсений нагнулся и попытался достать из кармана шинели сослуживца сухари, завёрнутые в старую газету. С трудом вынув свёрток, он обнаружил только один сухарь. «Это обед и ужин, а может и завтрак» - подумал Арсений. Две серых морды, всунувшись из-под рукава, следили за Арсением. Выглянув из окопа, он дотянулся до увесистого камня, и, взяв его, запустил в крыс. «А ну, к чёрту отсюда!» - прикрикнул он. Крысы неохотно стали карабкаться по грязи из окопа. Арсений достал ещё один камень и бросил им в след. Одна из крыс взвизгнув, скатилась вниз по мокрой земле, но тут же подпрыгнула, и, выскочив пулей из окопа, помчалась к следующему в поисках добычи. Арсений спрятал сухарь в карман и достал недописанное письмо.
 _«Вот, уже и погода устанавливается тёплая, солнечная. Теперь не только птицы поют свои песни. Проснулась вся живность, все твари Божьи. То тут, то там пищит, жужжит, стрекочет.… Всё вселяет уверенность, что весна наступила окончательно, и лето не за горами. Как там дед Толя? Его голубятня цела? Помнишь, как мы любили лежать на стогу и смотреть, как голуби парят в небе. Какие же славные были дни! А небо, оно дивно голубое! Даже облака скользили быстрее по его нежному атласу.…  Недавно на ладонь мне села бабочка, первая, наверное. Её крылышки такие же хрупкие, как наша жизнь, но, и такие же сильные, чтобы поднять её высоко над миром…
Мы тоже сильные, правда, Олюшка?! Мы тоже поднимемся над миром и… 
Нет, лучше поднимемся над войной! 
Только верь! Только жди!»_         Безжалостно засвистел снаряд и разорвался недалеко от окопа. «Началось» - подумал Арсений. На этот раз он не пригнулся, закрываясь от безликой смерти. Арсений аккуратно свернул письмо, бережно положил его во внутренний карман, твёрдой рукой взял винтовку и прицелился. Скоро, после артподготовки, из окопов напротив пойдёт в атаку враг. 
        И тут, в дымке, Арсений разглядел вражеского солдата, который так же аккуратно сложил листочек,  бережно засунул его во внутренний карман шинели и, взяв твёрдой рукой свою винтовку,  прицелился в Арсения.

[IMG]http://*********net/1293594m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Crystal (05.01.2018)

----------


## квочка

Анжелика, вы просто класс! Читала, наплакалась,насмеялась. Всё правда. Помогай вам Господь. :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

_Как-то давно читала книжки Э. Берна, из серии «Игры в которые играют люди», о разных межличностных психологических играх. Недавно, в разговоре с коллегами, чего-то вспомнились эти самые игры. Даже что-то процитировала из умной книжки, преломляя к жизни. А потом, подумала. А ведь реально, играем... 
И мы играем, и с нами играют. Играем с окружением, судьбой и сами с собой. 
Вот я, например, уже, сколько лет, ровно в 5.30 по Москве, начинаю игру «А ну-ка, подними!». Играю с будильником. Играем до трёх раз. Но, все мои уловки безуспешны. 1:0 в его пользу. Пробовала обыграть его в воскресенье. После третьего кукареканья, отослала его подальше, отвернулась, выиграла,… но воскресное утро себе испортила :(
Старею.… Поэтому, всё чаще играю ещё в несколько онлайн игр (в основном по утрам почему-то). Например: «сделай кофе, выпей и узнай, что забыла положить сахар», с аддоном «Шоколад закончился». Или «заведи машину и узнай, что забыла залить бензин».
Поездка в городской маршрутке – это покруче «Spiderman - The Movie», где люд умудряется ездить, прилипши всеми частями тела к окнам, единственной двери, и даже к шофёру. В это не играю. 
Иду пешком на работу. Вернее несусь.  На работе полноценные реалити шоу и игра «в специалиста».
А как вам известная всем аркада «дойди до начальства и реши, наконец, свой вопрос»? Тут понадобиться ни один бонус в виде коробочки или сумочки с красным крестиком для поддержания здоровья. 
Бытовая стратегия «Моя семья» -  Симпсоны отдыхают…
Толи дело в старые добрые времена. Беззаботные детские игры. Вот, например, «классики». Первый… третий… пятый… десятый… выпуск! Всё ясно и прямо. Или «Прятки»? Конечно, сейчас можно тоже спрятаться от всех и вся. Но, есть такая штука – совесть, которая всегда знает, где ты. Найдёт она тебя и заставит «водить»…
Иногда становиться так неуютно в этом взрослом мире, с его играми, которые, ещё бывают и без правил…
Мы играем, с нами играют…
А в какие игры играете вы?
_
[IMG]http://*********su/66054.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

> А в какие игры играете вы?


*В съедобное-несъедобное* (по воскресеньям преимущественно, так как танцевать в этот день учу с утра и до позднего вечера и приходится обедать в городе, что всегда - экспериментальная площадка... :Taunt: )
В последнее время на работе мне кажется, что я - желто-зелёный волнистый попугайчик, так как произношу второй месяц одни и те же фразы, но всё равно никто ни хрена не слышит. Какую-то функцию у людей отключают, видимо... Или они играют* в человека с бананом в ухе*





> Поездка в городской маршрутке


*Музыкально-спортивно-патриотическая игра.* Без плейера в маршрутках просто нечего делать. Если только заниматься Камасутрой - в час "пик"... :Grin:   Иногда полезна и каска на голове (мне вечно клок волос выдирают или по башке зарядят рученькой своей)
 А потом мило улыбаются. А я говорю: "Теперь на всю жизнь дурочкой останусь"
А ещё в маршрутках разговоры про жизнь, водителя и страну...

----------


## Валерьевна

> на работе мне кажется, что я - желто-зелёный волнистый попугайчик, так как произношу второй месяц одни и те же фразы, но всё равно никто ни хрена не слышит.


Знакомая игра, я тоже частенько в неё играю. Только больше похожа на каркающую ворону, этакую Каркушу. 
Эх, жаль, что мы птицы не перелётные, махнули бы на юга (в связи с похолоданием), там подождали бы, пока бананы в ушах у некоторых сгниют…

Недавно собрали наш коллектив и говорят, мол, поиграем в игру «Автономная весёлая ферма». Супер стратегия,  рекомендуемая самим Министерством Образования. Разработчик – Фурсенко и его команда, вернее, они прикрытие основных разработчиков, (те кодируются из скромности). 
Правила простые – игра на выживание.  :Blink: 
Кто доживёт до конца концов, хлебнёт благодарность потомков…

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_добрый вечер, хозяюшка - свет Валерьевна!
или доброе утро? нет, пусть будет именно вечер - он менее торопный чем суетное утро...
в Вашей темке хочется присесть без учета свободного времени,
читать и перечитывать, наслаждаться уютным слогом,
удивляться схожести мыселек посещающих и меня...

а еще у меня появилась Мечта :

ооочень хочется приобрести книгу с Вашими произведениями - рассказами и, возможно даже повестями. 
спасибо, Анжела, за уютную тему и рассказы о разном, но очень близком..._ :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

Мариша, спасибо тебе за тёплый отзыв! 
О книге никогда не думала, честно – думаю, не доросла я до такого. Пишу просто, когда пишется, когда не могу, чтобы не записать. Мысли одинаковые (в основном) приходят нам всем в голову, обстоятельства их вызывающие – разные, поэтому и истории получаются разные. 
Куча листиков, тетрадок в столе, всё руки не доходят привести их в порядок и поделиться на форуме с друзьями новыми рассказами. Но, думаю, постепенно, когда-нибудь, всё доведу до ума, и буду рада новым читателям на своей страничке.
Вот вчера записала одну мысль. Когда из неё что-то получится (рассказ или сказка), не знаю. Поэтому делюсь сразу.
«…
 - А вселенная, она какая?
- Что там вселенная! Мы тут в своём мирке, человеческом,  разобраться не можем. Вот возьми, например, маленького ребёнка. Ты знаешь, какой он? 
- ?
- Вот. А ты, сразу вселенная. Вселенная – она огромная, такая же бескрайняя, как душа ребёнка. Она такая же загадочная, как внутренний мир малыша, с которым он приходит на землю. В ней тысяча огромных солнц, они согревают всё мироздание, весь мир космоса. Ребёнок, в нём одно солнце – это любовь, которое согревает весь мир взрослых.  Его солнышко согревает даже Вселенную!...»

Рада тебе, Марийка! Спасибо, что заглянула!

----------


## Petavla

> Сирень наполнена огромным желанием жить и цвести!





> Даже облака скользили быстрее по его нежному атласу.…


Анжелика, какие золотые слова! Я тоже так любила духи Белая сирень... Теперь их давно уж нет - жаль!
Какой дивный дар у тебя! Ведь тебя не было на той войне, а ты пишешь, как очевидец!
А насчёт книги, я тоже поймала себя на этой мысли, когда читала твои рассказы!
Твои творения всегда трогательные и интересные! Пиши, дорогая, мы с удовольствием будем читать!!!

----------


## Валерьевна

Закончились праздники )))
Хотела обратно втиснуть свою жизнь в расписание «утро, день, вечер — жизнь, ночь — сон». Ан, нет ...  :Grin: 
Опять же ж, он - Старый Новый Год. 
Да ещё Святки!
А куда же без них, без Святочных гаданий? 
Сижу, раскладываю старинный пасьянс, ну, вроде, как гадаю ))) короче, дурью маюсь ))
И тут, круто виражируя, одна карта улетает под стол. Пришлось лезть, доставать. И не зря. Вытащила из самого дальнего угла – бубновый король. 
Упс! Король выпал, жених по всем приметам полагается. А что! Карты ведь не врут! 
Вот же, блин, хоть девятнадцать тебе, хоть девяносто, — а ты сидишь, смотришь на клочок бумаги и веришь, что она (бумага) не врет. 
Верно, это и есть, женское счастье (от женской логики). 
И так легко на сердце стало, по-настоящему хорошо и я честно улыбнулась этому миру )))
Оказывается, иногда мне мало надо для счастья)))
*С наступающим, вас!!! И пускай весь год нас преследуют позитив, любовь и счастье!*

[IMG]http://*********org/2512618.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Petavla

> Верно, это и есть, женское счастье (от женской логики).


Когда-то я писала: "И нашла я наконец милую потерю!"

Привет, милая потеря! Где пропадала так долго??? :Meeting: 
Где твоё творчество? 
Заходи ко мне в гости! :br: 
А это тебе!!! Карты-то нагадали!!!  :Derisive: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3907055.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лингва

На днях попалась на глаза дискуссия в ЖЖ на тему: "А что сказал людям граф де ла Фэр, когда вернулся с охоты без юной красавицы жены?" Мне кажется, любой задавался этим же вопросом... И я тоже, только пиетет к великому Дюма-пэру мешал озвучить. Как вы думаете? Интересно!

----------


## Лев

А он что-то говорил по поводу? :Smile3:

----------


## лингва

> А он что-то говорил по поводу?


Страшилку, пьяный, бедному д"Артаньяну, про любовь, "в которой выигрывший выигрывает смерть"... Как граф влюбился, женился, поехал с женой на охоту, та упала с лошади, шмякнулась башкой, лишилась чуйств... Граф, желая ей помочь, стал расстегивать на ней одежду, обнажил плечо и увидел на нем клеймо проститутки - лилию. Недолго канителясь, повесил ее на дереве, поскольку, по словам Атоса, имел право казнить и миловать своих вассалов. На этом история прервалась - Атос "упал лицом в салат". А наутро протрезвел и заявил, что спьяну любит рассказывать страшные истории... Словом, не стал за базар отвечать. Таким образом, автор и нас оставил в недоумении... Не в пещере же он, граф, с женой жил? Наверное, свадьба была, то, се... Ну ладно, оба, допустим, тотальные сироты... Но соседи? Друзья? Что, так прямо им сказал, что казнил? А жена уже графиня, и отнюдь не вассал... Как объяснил, что без жены с охоты вернулся? Медведь задрал? И косточки  закопал?  Непоня-я-ятно... Объясни, мудрый человек!

----------


## Валерьевна

У Неё закончились краски. За окном моросил дождь. И день, и жизнь от этого казались ещё серее. 
Это очень Её  расстроило, и  Она  прямо с утра отправилась в магазин. 
Но там продавщица огорчила Её ещё больше, сказав, что краски закончились не только в их магазине, но и во всём городе и даже стране. 
И акварель, и гуашь, и масляные, и когда их завезут, девушка не знает.
«Боже!, - подумала Она, - Что же я сегодня буду делать? Это же ужасно, остаться без мечты! Как же так?», - последний вопрос Она задала вслух.
- А, что Вы хотели? Весь город мечтает. И во всей стране мечтают. Вот все и рисуют… - невозмутимо ответила продавщица, вытирая невидимую пыль с каких-то ярких коробок, стоящих на полках. 
- Вот, возьмите глину или пластилин. У нас большой выбор сортов и разнообразная цветовая гамма, - и девушка стала выкладывать на прилавок рекламируемый товар.
- Знаете, я не буду покупать ни пластилин, ни глину. Они тоже когда-нибудь закончатся, - сказала Она  и направилась к выходу.
- Но, ведь нельзя же жить без мечты!  - крикнула ей  вслед продавщица. 
Но Она её не расслышала, бодро зашагала по улице, улыбаясь сама себе. 
Придя домой, Она взглянула на свой последний рисунок, сняла трубку телефона, набрала номер из справочника и заказала билет на самолёт.

[IMG]http://*********net/5041859m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Валерьевна

Она перевернула фотокарточку и прочитала: «Я скоро приеду! Ну! Улыбнись». 
И она улыбнулась, бережно прижав ладошкой фотографию к сердцу. В душе играла музыка весны и победы, за окном слышался майский гомон улиц, в маленькой комнате хозяйничало яркое тёплое солнце.

     Вдруг постучали. Сердце подпрыгнуло, как мячик: «Это он!». Дверь распахнулась, и первым в комнату ворвался запах сирени. На пороге стоял красивый статный мужчина с большим букетом. Она встала навстречу: «Это Он!» Морщинки вокруг глаз наполнились слезами радости.
- Бабушка, с праздником тебя, лапушка моя! С великим праздником Победы!

     Её обняли сильные тёплые руки, стало спокойно и уютно. 
Рядом слышался звонкий детский голосок: «Бабуленька, смотри, это я сама написала! Это дедушке письмо! Ты же поедешь к нему сегодня? Передай ему, обязательно! И скажи ему, что я его люблю и горжусь им!» 
Она смотрела на маленький треугольный конверт, так неожиданно оказавшийся в её руке, на нескладные буковки сложенные в слова: «Любимому деду Жени», а кареглазая девчушка, что-то не переставая щебетала, держа её за руку.

    Тень тревоги, как облако набежала на её лицо, и скрыло солнышко.
- А он? Он вернулся? -  робко спросила она.
- Конечно, родная! Он же обещал. Он вернулся с Победой! Поэтому есть ты, есть я, есть мы, есть наша кареглазка, есть эта весна! Ну! Улыбнись!

И она улыбнулась тихой светлой улыбкой счастья.
А за окном играл победный марш...


_Фото из архива И. Киреева. Ставрополь._
[img]http://*********net/6845313.jpg[/img]

----------


## Petavla

Прочитала с интересом.
Анжелика, с праздником!

[img]http://*********net/6830992.jpg[/img]

----------

